# Chuuurles' Etobicoke lawn Journal



## Chuuurles

Hello! I have been creeping around on here for awhile. Would like to start a journal to keep track of past and future progress on my property. I am a 35 year old living in the GTA Ontario, married no kids (yet).

This spring/early summer we seemed to go thru a bit of a heat wave and drought.

The sprinkler system at my house is 20+ years old and hasnt been turned on in a decade.

By the end of July my grass was looking pretty dead 



I have no idea what I am doing and am so busy at work (10+ year employee of my small business quit with very little notice)I do not have the time to become a grass expert!

Step 1 tho was to fix the irrigation system. Other than i should have rented a ditch witch i really enjoyed this little project. Pulled the lid off the manifold box and found this..wasn't sure if this was bomb disposal or plumbing  but I decided to replace the manifold.




Here is the new setup. Saved some phantom zones for next summer ha ha


Discovered a couple zones i dont need right now but will maybe add next summer. Here is the finished for now manifold.



Now i could test the lines and quickly disocvered multiple leaks and sections of pipe that had been crushed and trapped by tree routes. To fix this requied about of a week of intermittently swinging my pick Axe for an hour or so at a time, as well as digging up sections of burst pipe and replacing them. The last thing i did to the irrigation system was install a Rachio 3 smart controller, which so far i love.




Now that I had a working Irrigation system i could think about renovating the large dead section in my backyard aswell as dead areas in the front yard. It was mid August and I was very hot and tired, I decided to put things on hold for a week or 2....

I didn't want a ton of weeds to grow while i formulated a reno plan. So i put a large tarp over the area, this was very stupid as i Almost killed 3 massive pine trees.





You can see THE CLAW in the distance. I bet the ground is shaking in fear 

more to come.


----------



## Chuuurles

Next up i figured i needed to till the soil.

NOPE


YUP



So satisfying.. Starting to enjoy the lawn life.





Added some starter fert and tilled that in also.

The next thing I did was spread 3 yards of topsoil above my sandy tilled layer. I have a part time gardener who came and helped me spread topsoil and seed but she didnt know anything about lawn renovations. Anyways i thought this picture looked cool.



I didnt have a landscape rake or a leveling rake so i did the best i could with a garden rake and also just used my feet and hands to level it as much as possible ..... :? So far with hindsight this is my biggest regret.

So the next thing was to spread seed and rake it in. I didnt have an mulch or topsoil left to topdress with so just relied on raking the seeds into the soil as best and gently as i could.



Notice i have a weed porblem in the existing areas. With 20/20 hindsight i should have renovated the entire yard..

Anyways more to follow.


----------



## Chuuurles

Forgot to mention this is a blend of *** and PRG grass, another regret..

So 5-7 days later i was seeing lots of sprouts.





We had some pretty heavy rains the first week or so after seeding. As you can see i have a decent hill and was concerned about the seeds washing away. It seemed to be growing in pretty patchy, so not having a clue what i was doing I re-seeded the bare patches and threw mulch on an angle to try and top dress it as best i could. In these pictures you can see my extra seeding/topdressing attempts.





I had the sprinklers come on every 2-4 hours for a few minutes at a time for the first few weeks. With the Rachio this was pretty easy to setup.


----------



## Chuuurles

By The end of September and into early October things were starting to look nice and i was starting to love grass for the first time ever in my life.

A few weeks between these shots





Now I wanted to cut it becuase it was getting long but the ground was still really soft and my mower is heavy. I think i messed up and let it grow way too long instead of focusing sideways. Again these are things i have learned after completeing this little reno.

Finally worked up the courage to cut it tho at the end of October. I raised the mower as high as it would go and let it rip.



Front yard also fully recovered and was looking pretty good before winter. Dont have many pictures though.


----------



## Chuuurles

What a spring so far!


----------



## Chuuurles

Was leaving for work on Tuesday morning and saw the weedman truck parked next door and setting up. He waved to me as I drove by, when I got home I had a weedman sign on my yard and entire property had been smashed with fert. Pretty random I have never contacted them before and the lady on the phone couldn't tell me what they put down.

Pic of today's mow in the pack



I bought one of those silly lawn striping kits that attach to the back of the mower. I think it's time to try it out.


----------



## Chuuurles

Today's mow, I have a serious wild violet invasion going on..


----------



## Chuuurles

Got the lawn striper out for the first time today, pretty happy with the results. Nobody else on the block is throwing down stripes so I'v got that going for me at least :lol: . I have a lot of vilot growin at the bottom and top of my backyard. I picked up a Jacto PJB-16 sprayer yesterday. Just been practicing spraying with water and when conditions are right the weeds will be treated! Great to see my hard work finally starting to pay off and getting nice comments from the neighbours is a bonus.

3 yards of mulch next week.


----------



## amartin003

Looking really good! I lol'd at the "nope" to the hand soil tilling! Been there!


----------



## Chuuurles

amartin003 said:


> Looking really good! I lol'd at the "nope" to the hand soil tilling! Been there!


lol we have learned a lot but lot's more to learn


----------



## Chuuurles

Was going to wait until next week to start my mulch job but then the sun came out this morning so i went for it. If anyone in the general Etobicoke area needs mulch i recommed Speelmans, they deliver in a few hours for a reasonable price.



I cleared out an area and marked it off with some rocks because i jumped on the Connor Ward dahlia hype train. I am hoping they will get enough sun here but i will have to re arrange the sprinkler head.


I started these tubers at the end of March, they have been pretty easy so far except they could use some more light. Hopefully I can plant them outside soon. 


Always find mulching the garden beds pretty satisfying. 




It will take me a few days to get the mulch down in the backyard. Some of the garden beds need weeding and leafing blowing still. It never ends 

this is becoming a problem...


----------



## Chuuurles

Finished up mulching the backyard garden beds. Some before and after shots below.











Been practice spraying my backyard for days now using water. I think i am pretty calibrated and will try for real tomorrow :shock: Looks like conditions will be fairly ideal. I think its going to be a real challenge trying to control the wild violet.


----------



## Chuuurles

Update from the last few days

Mowed the front, people keep telling me to cut on a 45 degree angle but my lawn is pretty small and I am an amateur. This brings poor striping results so I think I'll cut the lawn straight next time





Need to get some fert down soon and spray for weeds. Up wind and across the road from me... :|



I sprayed the back for weeds on Thursday for the first time. I had been practicing with water for a few weeks and thought I had things down but still made a few mistakes. Hopefully with experience it will be less scary!





You can really see on the right side of the lawn where I didn't renovate last fall that the violet is pretty established. Every day I ask myself why I didn't do the whole yard when I had the chance..

Going to mow the whole property tomorrow and looking forward to how the violet responds in the next 10 days, this evening it does not look happy.

Dahlias are already showing signs of flowering !?


----------



## Chuuurles

Happy Sunday such a nice day, the sun was like nectar. Cut the front and back today, planted a bunch of flowers and ran the sprinklers. I lent my kombi to my friend so I couldn't do the edging but nbd. The weeds are suffering in the back which is good to see.

I have two questions about reel mowers and was going hoping someone could help me out. With my size of property is a Toro 1600 overkill? and could it ever handle the slope in my backyard?













My wife is getting into gardening now that i am spending lots of time in the yard! So far this consists of buying flowers, placing the pots in the gardens and then telling me to plant them. Just happy she is interested.

Also we are expecting our first child in september and i have clearence from the tower to buy a greens mower. Should i not hesitate?

she is even wearing the Kubota hat i gave her ha ha


----------



## Chris LI

Chuuurles said:


> Also we are expecting our first child in september and i have clearence from the tower to buy a greens mower. Should i not hesitate?


Strike while the iron is hot! Everything will change when the baby arrives.


----------



## Chuuurles

Chris LI said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also we are expecting our first child in september and i have clearence from the tower to buy a greens mower. Should i not hesitate?
> 
> 
> 
> Strike while the iron is hot! Everything will change when the baby arrives.
Click to expand...

thanks for the encouragement! I have my eye on a nice mower that is perfect for me except that its 26" do u think thats too big for my lawn?


----------



## Global Threat

Beautiful looking yard. Good to see people take an interest in beautifying their yards. Lawns are a big part of it, but so is adding foliage.

Can't help you out with the reel mower, but congrats on the baby on the way! &#128077;


----------



## Global Threat

That 26" mower depends on if you have the space in tight areas. You could just use a weed trimmer for those areas, but you'd have to get used to it, otherwise you'll completely scalp your grass. Trust me, I know from experience &#128514;&#128514;.


----------



## bernstem

Nice lawn and landscape! That slope doesn't look too bad for a reel, but you might want to ask in the equipment forum. With 3k square feet, the 1600 may be overkill.


----------



## Chuuurles

Well I guess we will find out ! Appreciate everyones responses, just couldn't stop thinking about this 1600, it is so clean and cuts paper like butter across the reel. Has the high HOC kit and a reasonable price. I figure if it doesnt work out for me it wont be too hard to move along.



very excited to leave work and try it !


----------



## Liquidstone

Beautiful yard and landscape. Congrats on the baby and the reel! Looking forward to seeing you lay down some stripes.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks @Liquidstone and everyone else for the kind words!

Ohhh baby. So much fun but so much to learn. Took too much grass off. I thought the HOC was set to 1.5" and didn't check it in my excitement, turns out it was set to 1.25". Hopefully my lawn recovers.



Found it much harder to lay down clean stripes and I did notice a tiny bit of washboarding. I think this is primary caused by going too fast down a slight incline. Long way to go but pretty happy for a first cut.

Random photo dump.











I will end this by saying the people here are a really bad influence on me :thumbup:


----------



## Liquidstone

Chuuurles said:


> I will end this by saying the people here are a really bad influence on me :thumbup:


Haha, I hear that as well! Looks like a fun experience and that machine is a beast!


----------



## Chris LI

Congrats on the 1600! Practice makes perfect! I'm not an expert on reel mowers, but I think you're on the right track with the wash boarding, when you mentioned going too fast and taking too much off. I would redo the paper test along the entire length.


----------



## davegravy

Looking good Chuuurles, any chance of an elite KBG monostand reno in your future?


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Looking good Chuuurles, any chance of an elite KBG monostand reno in your future?


Thanks and yes ! Can u see the all the poa I haven't talked about yet?? My main concern is how to kill my lawn without causing a stink on the street..


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Chuuurles, any chance of an elite KBG monostand reno in your future?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and yes ! Can u see the all the poa I haven't talked about yet?? My main concern is how to kill my lawn without causing a stink on the street..
Click to expand...

Oh I saw it 😛

Yeah I'm wondering the same. I did the backyard and it caused enough of a stir, the front is just gonna be awkward.

If you have any ideas let me know 😛


----------



## Chuuurles

Been mowing the front lawn all week with the reel mower. Really enjoy it on the open area but it's a bit of a beast in the tight sections. Still need a ton of practice and sand before I will be happy with the cut. In the next few days I really need to spray the front lawn, hopefully when my neighbours are away. I have lots of clover and creeping Charlie.





Planted some of my dahlias in the front but need to find somewhere to plant the rest.



Cut the backyard today with my rotary, it's looking much better back there after spraying for weeds


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Chuuurles, any chance of an elite KBG monostand reno in your future?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and yes ! Can u see the all the poa I haven't talked about yet?? My main concern is how to kill my lawn without causing a stink on the street..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I saw it 😛
> 
> Yeah I'm wondering the same. I did the backyard and it caused enough of a stir, the front is just gonna be awkward.
> 
> If you have any ideas let me know 😛
Click to expand...

Bobcat? :lol:


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Bobcat? :lol:


Well yeah that's one option 😛 but I'd rather make sure every last bit of Poa Triv is good and dead, which I think means multiple rounds of glyphosate unfortunately.

How to use roundup without making it look like you did? Green lawn paint? 🤔

Solarization is a legit way to kill a lawn but it takes all summer... but most people don't know that. Maybe roundup then throw some plastic sheeting over top so people think you killed it naturally.


----------



## SodFace

davegravy said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcat? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe roundup then throw some plastic sheeting over top so people think you killed it naturally.
Click to expand...

 Oh man this is the real Canadian Reno way. Such a good idea!


----------



## davegravy

SodFace said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcat? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe roundup then throw some plastic sheeting over top so people think you killed it naturally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man this is the real Canadian Reno way. Such a good idea!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I have some concerns it would impact the glyphosate's efficacy though. Maybe I'll start a thread and ask the academics to weigh in.


----------



## Chuuurles

sounds like a winner if the glypho works with the plastic. Last year I started accidentally killing the Douglas furs in my backyard from having a tarp covering my grass above their root balls. Just guessing but I think it would be tricky to actually solarize a lawn without hurting the surrounding trees... great idea Daveygravey!


----------



## Chuuurles

Wife is away for the first time in over a year.. giddy up, spent a full day in the yard.

Observation after reel mowing for a week, I like cutting the lawn everyday but need to do some levelling.

Pulled weeds for a few hours so when I nuke them next week things make more sense to the neighbours. Then I mowed the front and back with the rotary. So much pollen coating everything right now and tons of seeds blowing onto the yard from all the trees. Being able to vacuum the lawn with the rotary is key. Kinda like the look of the cut better at this point.







Did some edging with my crappy old string trimmer and then reel mowed the front.











Here is a super boring video of me doing the paper test after mowing today.






Couple close ups


----------



## Sinclair

You know the stripes are good when you can see them in the shade!


----------



## davegravy

Same HOC?


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Same HOC?


Rotary mower set to approx 1.5" Greensmaster set to 1.25" and havent touched it since acquisition.


----------



## Chuuurles

Sorry for posting so much in here, but i have been busy.

Nice little holiday Monday project. Been meaning to deal with these stones in the back corner of the yard for a while but haven't gotten around to it. Really need some landscape fabric and gravel, but this should get me thru the season. I sprayed the weeds with 24d 12 days ago and dug as much up as i could.





Power washed the deck and setup some new patio furniture my wife bought. Also cleaned up the lower patio and my lawncare work zone behind it which was getting a little out of control. Then i moved the old patio funiture down to the lower patio.







Wife still wasnt home so i cut the front with the Greenmaster.. i love it :thumbup:





what ever mystery fertilizer, Weed Man put on my lawn is making it grow really fast. wish they could tell me what they did to it.


----------



## Chuuurles

Overwhelmed myself looking into fertilizers for the lawn, so I went with some snake oil.

Driving to KW today was extremely sketchy, stay off the roads..



Wish I could have gotten this down before the massive rain/snow storm but I was not able to. Also unsure of how much to apply. After weed man inadvertently fertilized my lawn, I cut it a few times with the bagger trying to vacuum up as much as possible. No idea what it did to the lawn but it seemed to be growing fairly quickly for awhile. Not happy with the colour though, it's not very green.


----------



## Chuuurles

Lots of action on the lawn today after our first big rain storm in around 20 days.

Cut the back with the rotary as per usual. Last time i cut it was thursday, so it took a decent amount off.



State of the viloet 16 days after application of Par 3. Some of them are looking much worse for wear than this one. Surely the violet needs another application, but i would rather wait until fall to re-apply.



Decided to cut the back again @ 90 degree's.







The bottom corner of the yard where the violet was most established is looking much better than a month ago. Still have a few bare spots to work on however..





Next up it was time for some motivation, what a treat to be able to hang out on a elite tier 3 lawn! If you look closely, you can see where I butchered his beautiful pattern :?



Thoroughly motivated to step up my game I hit the front with the GM1600.






A long way to go..

Caught *The Boss* enjoying my efforts  


After cutting the front, I threw down 40lbs of Sustane on the back and 20lbs on the front which gives me around 1lb of N per 1K. The bag called for setting 15 on the scotts spreader and 2 passes, I dont trust myself so I went with with 7.5 and 4 passes.





I would say my lawn is not as green as my Iphone makes it look, kinda annoying it seems to really mess with the colour.


----------



## davegravy

Looking good! And hey, my lawn didn't look half as good as yours the first spring I started working at it. Keep it up, you'll keep making gains.

How long since you sprayed the violets now?

Also I don't have an iPhone but another member who does mentioned finding an option to turn off scene optimization or something. Maybe also HDR.


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Looking good! And hey, my lawn didn't look half as good as yours the first spring I started working at it. Keep it up, you'll keep making gains.
> 
> How long since you sprayed the violets now?
> 
> Also I don't have an iPhone but another member who does mentioned finding an option to turn off scene optimization or something. Maybe also HDR.


Thanks, it's for sure come a long way since last year, but the more I learn about lawns the more I realize how bad mine is. Oh well the journey is the fun part!

16 days, what are u thinking?

cool ill try that!


----------



## Stuofsci02

This looks really good. Nicely done! My phone auto screws with the picture colours too... makes it look good...


----------



## Chuuurles

Sorry @davegravy I meant Tier 3 when describing your lawn!


----------



## davegravy

I have limited experience with violet but if it looks that well after 16 days I'd consider another application. How prevalent is it? is it feasible to spot spray or do you really need a blanket app?

And I flipped Tier 1 vs 3 also in my head so no worries


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> This looks really good. Nicely done! My phone auto screws with the picture colours too... makes it look good...


Appreciate the support, you don't need any help from your iphone 



davegravy said:


> I have limited experience with violet but if it looks that well after 16 days I'd consider another application. How prevalent is it? is it feasible to spot spray or do you really need a blanket app?
> 
> And I flipped Tier 1 vs 3 also in my head so no worries


I can get away with spot spraying, good point. I have tzone se now, which states specifically that it controls wild violet. Guessing thats the way to go only hesitation is that I think it will work better in the fall.


----------



## davegravy

Fall was when I finally killed mine off, after the 10th hit of Killex.

Problem with waiting is it's already limping so it's temping to try and land the finishing move, else you might have wasted that first application. I dunno &#128563; I defer to others on this one.


----------



## Stuofsci02

The Triclopyr will make a big difference compared to 2,4-D on the wild violet..


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Chuuurles Go ahead and apply now. Temperatures not too hot this upcoming week.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks for the support team Ontario! I blanket sprayed the front and sides with par 3 today. Will spot spray the back with tzone tomorrow morning/evening depending on conditions, really hard to express how much I appreciate the help.

@Stuofsci02 you mentioned you liked the trees, check out these three Douglas Firs. I believe they were planted during the centennial celebrations in the 60s.. if any thing ever happens to them while I live here I will be very sad. They have a family of red-tail hawks and a big fat raccoon living in them


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wow... those are magnificent!


----------



## CanadianGrassMan

Great journal. Where you get the toro master 1600? Was it new or used? How much? I would love to pick one up but my yard is too bumpy.


----------



## davegravy

CanadianGrassMan said:


> Great journal. Where you get the toro master 1600? Was it new or used? How much? I would love to pick one up but my yard is too bumpy.


@CanadianGrassMan common misconception with reel mowers is that they're more sensitive to uneven terrain than rotary mowers, and more likely to scalp. Surprisingly its the other way around.

You might be just fine with a reel, especially a larger unit like the 1600.

I cut my neighbour's very bumpy yard with my reel, it didn't look as nice as my leveled yard, but it was still an improvement over her rotary.

Also the weight of the reel will help to flatten it (a bit).


----------



## Chuuurles

Spot sprayed the back with tzone this am. I went pretty light, if I didn't use enough I have plenty more mixed up and I'll treat it again in a few weeks.

Last night I sprayed par 3 in almost ideal conditions without a respirator and could really smell the product while spraying (evaporation?). Today in the backyard I put on some ultra fast glasses and a respirator. Probably used the wrong cartridges but I cannot tell u what tzone smells like 

If I lived someone where less populated I would spray in this ha ha


----------



## SodFace

Par 3 is super fragrant. I saw an eBay seller bundling it with an evergreen scent to cover it up haha.

Those trees are amazing!


----------



## Chuuurles

CanadianGrassMan said:


> Great journal. Where you get the toro master 1600? Was it new or used? How much? I would love to pick one up but my yard is too bumpy.


Thanks! Davegravy explained it better than i could but all i can add is that my lawn has never been leveled. I picked it up on Kijiji in excellent condition. They don't come up very often but a member brought it to my attention in the hometown discussions.



SodFace said:


> Par 3 is super fragrant. I saw an eBay seller bundling it with an evergreen scent to cover it up haha.


For sure, now that i know the smell I am finding it on random lawns during my dog walks.


----------



## The Lawn Monk

It's crazy how good that TZone stuff works. Bought it last year, mixed it in it's own cheap Scotts 1 gal pump sprayer so that I don't mingle with my fertz. Left it in there all winter long, shook it up again this spring and boop boop, hit a few spots. Works like a charm. You're gonna love the results. It can stress the good grass just a hair, but nothing major.


----------



## Chuuurles

The Lawn Monk said:


> It's crazy how good that TZone stuff works. Bought it last year, mixed it in it's own cheap Scotts 1 gal pump sprayer so that I don't mingle with my fertz. Left it in there all winter long, shook it up again this spring and boop boop, hit a few spots. Works like a charm. You're gonna love the results. It can stress the good grass just a hair, but nothing major.


Oh yea check it out, first pic was Saturday second picture today.. sprayed Monday morning.





Nice to hear it has a long shelf life, thanks.


----------



## Chuuurles

Random happenings the last few days.

On the front lawn I have been manually watering some areas that are getting missed by my irrigation system. I also did this in Another area on the edge of my lawn that has been getting chewed up by my reel mower and my poor technique.





Cut the backyard today and then watered another spot that is being missed.

Mid mow photo stop.


Renovation/poa line obvious. 


You can see the problem area on the left side of the photo next to the (hot) rocks. Not surprising it's going first.





Needed some triple mix from the garden centre. Saw this for 39 bucks and couldn't resist.



I can confirm that it is much nicer than my more expensive Home Depot edger.

Filled in low areas of my front Dahlia bed with triple mix and then fed them some 15-30-15. They seem stoked.







Then I dug up a gravel area in my back garden, over dug the area and planted 3 more dahlias with a bunch of triple mix.


----------



## Chuuurles

Sharpened the sr4 blade and my spare this morning



Taking at least the week off reel mowing the front after thrashing it. I am in serious withdrawal only getting to rotary mow every few days. It Looks terrible and will probably get worse with the coming heat..i want to kill it so badly.



Dahlia update


Chipmunks everywhere.


Peonies starting to pop. They smell delicious.


Double cut the back. Seems like I am getting a bit of green up from the fertilizer but prolly too early and just the rain from other day. 




Ppl next door are away and some crazy things are happening in their pool with a poor family of ducks. Two days ago they had 8 chicks and today down to one.

This is my wife's rescue attempt.



Poor little guy was starting to drown a few hrs ago and seems much happier for the time being. Not sure what to do.


----------



## davegravy

It's a great feeling when you finally rid yourself of all your weeds. Sounds like you're pretty close!

The front doesn't look terrible, at least from afar. Keep a close eye on it this week with the heat.

As @Babameca pointed out to me yesterday, if you keep on it with the reel then the stuff that gives up is a weak cultivar you don't want anyways. That makes room for the stronger breeds. Survival of the fittest... of course, it means your lawn might look like garbage for a bit 😛


----------



## Chuuurles

:evil:


davegravy said:


> It's a great feeling when you finally rid yourself of all your weeds. Sounds like you're pretty close!
> 
> The front doesn't look terrible, at least from afar. Keep a close eye on it this week with the heat.
> 
> As @Babameca pointed out to me yesterday, if you keep on it with the reel then the stuff that gives up is a weak cultivar you don't want anyways. That makes room for the stronger breeds. Survival of the fittest... of course, it means your lawn might look like garbage for a bit 😛


Your right it is a great feeling beating the weeds, still some fight left but compared to last August I'v gotta be pretty happy..








^ pretty sure I am gonna nuke the old section here soon. Not worried about the neighbours back there at all.


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> :evil:
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great feeling when you finally rid yourself of all your weeds. Sounds like you're pretty close!
> 
> The front doesn't look terrible, at least from afar. Keep a close eye on it this week with the heat.
> 
> As @Babameca pointed out to me yesterday, if you keep on it with the reel then the stuff that gives up is a weak cultivar you don't want anyways. That makes room for the stronger breeds. Survival of the fittest... of course, it means your lawn might look like garbage for a bit 😛
> 
> 
> 
> Your right it is a great feeling beating the weeds, still some fight left but compared to last August I'v gotta be pretty happy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ pretty sure I am gonna nuke the old section here soon. Not worried about the neighbours back there at all.
Click to expand...

That's a pretty sweet before / after! Definitely do a reno, no one on here is going to try and talk you out of it 😛


----------



## Chuuurles

Quick reel mow





First dahlia out


----------



## Chuuurles

Wife has been listening to me talk about killing the front lawn and found this.

https://greenhorizonssod.com/uploads/spec-sheets/dwarf-lowmow.pdf

Or this

https://greenhorizonssod.com/uploads/spec-sheets/sports-turf.pdf

She really doesn't want me to grow from seed. I like the idea of a quick bluegrass lawn but I would like to go through the Reno process and have the cultivar of my choosing. This will be next year so hopefully I can change her mind by then.


----------



## Chuuurles

Felt like switching up the back a bit



Double cut the front @ 90 although you cannot tell..



Dahlias jacked up now from their feeding last week.



Hope the second half of the weather network 14 day trend actually transpires. Calling for some rain.


----------



## Pascal-lawn

Went through the entire journal bud. A few comments :
1- the progress from day 1 until now is awsome. Hard to beleive you weren't into grass before lol.
2- hope the duckling made it through
3-regardless of the above the most amazing thing is your gonna be a dad ! Gratz to you and your wife. We are expecting our 2nd child in november and let me tell you one thing : kids are the most beautiful thing in life (closely followed by a freshly cut KBG lawn  )


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Felt like switching up the back a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Double cut the front @ 90 although you cannot tell..
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlias jacked up now from their feeding last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the second half of the weather network 14 day trend actually transpires. Calling for some rain.


Especially like the look of the back!


----------



## Chuuurles

Pascal-lawn said:


> Went through the entire journal bud. A few comments :
> 1- the progress from day 1 until now is awsome. Hard to beleive you weren't into grass before lol.
> 2- hope the duckling made it through
> 3-regardless of the above the most amazing thing is your gonna be a dad ! Gratz to you and your wife. We are expecting our 2nd child in november and let me tell you one thing : kids are the most beautiful thing in life (closely followed by a freshly cut KBG lawn  )


wow thanks! 
1- I actually had a hate on for grass although admit i would feel strange twangs satisfactions after cutting it. Its interesting what a year of lockdowns can do to you.
2- All 8 ducklings ending up dying. It was really sad to watch unfold and a reminder its a cruel world out there. 
3- Thanks so much! I am excited and figure this is a decent hobby for a father 

Can't wait to watch progress over on your journal.


----------



## Chuuurles

Backyard in an area with head to head overlap irrigation



Front yard area that is being missed by sprinkler heads.



Lots of sand. Not sure what I am looking at but seems dry up front.


----------



## davegravy

Yeah the first plug looks good, water even an inch or two deeper if you can. And get the 2nd plug to look like the 1st 

You can also start from the bottom of the plug crumbling the soil, then work your way up. See how deep your roots are getting.


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Yeah the first plug looks good, water even an inch or two deeper if you can. And get the 2nd plug to look like the 1st
> 
> You can also start from the bottom of the plug crumbling the soil, then work your way up. See how deep your roots are getting.


Great, this tool makes it easy to see what's going on, thanks for the recy!


----------



## Chuuurles

Replaced a bad sprinkler head I have in the front. Now getting water to the dry spot I referred to yesterday.





The front this evening after today's mow



Cup are in preparation for a irrigation audit tomorrow 

Mowed the back. I cannot look at this tossed salad in the bottom half of this picture anymore..



Luckily supplies arrived today that will enable me to 🔥this section.



I will have a lot of grading and irrigation work to do this right, so I would like to get an early start on it.


----------



## M1SF1T

Looking good Chuuurles.

I've got a sprinkler head that needs pulling too... I've been putting it off but you've got me inspired to go source a new head tomorrow and get to it.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks good.. Orbit sprinkler head?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks good.. Orbit sprinkler head?


yup, are they junk?

I spent an hour going through this today.
https://turfcare.ca/pub/media/wysiwyg/cms-docs/2021-TurfCare-Golf-Irrigation-Catalogue.pdf

MP's look sweet.


----------



## Babameca

Awesome journal. Keep it up man!


----------



## Chuuurles

Early alarm, just in case anyone tries to steal these fancy cups.


----------



## davegravy

Excellent  Wife asked why I bought so many, it's just to look like the crazy guy who decorates his lawn with them periodically.

Also lol @ "tossed salad".


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.. Orbit sprinkler head?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, are they junk?
> 
> I spent an hour going through this today.
> https://turfcare.ca/pub/media/wysiwyg/cms-docs/2021-TurfCare-Golf-Irrigation-Catalogue.pdf
> 
> MP's look sweet.
Click to expand...

Not as good as the rain bird, hunters or MPs in my opinion, but not junk. I have a couple of them installed because some of my rain birds have started to go after 7 years. I got a few orbits last summer when the rain birds were harder to get.


----------



## Chuuurles

Wow, very uneven coverage. I knew this but its worse than i thought. Some cups are almost full others almost empty... Zone ran for 30 mins.


I think I need to install another zone in the front.


----------



## Pascal-lawn

Chuuurles said:


> Early alarm, just in case anyone tries to steal these fancy cups.


Thats some nice dedication man. Keep it up !


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Wow, very uneven coverage. I knew this but its worse than i thought. Some cups are almost full others almost empty... Zone ran for 30 mins.
> 
> 
> I think I need to install another zone in the front.


"KNOWING is half the battle" 
-GI Joe


----------



## Chuuurles

*Field Trip!*

A good friend of mine went to visit the Greenhorizons specialty sod farm this am. I asked him to take lots of pictures :mrgreen:



Dwarf KBG HOC 1"






KBG sports field sod (what he went for)HOC 1.5"



Watching them cut and bring over his sod



Hopefully his timing is okay (small area he can baby)



It all seems to be reel mowed



Pretty cool and thinking about this for my front yard.


----------



## davegravy

Cool, now I'm making retirement plans to just be the guy who drives the reel mower at a sod farm 

If you're thinking of sod for the front, talk to @Kaba. He's in the area and sourced some higher end sod last season.


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Cool, now I'm making retirement plans to just be the guy who drives the reel mower at a sod farm
> 
> If you're thinking of sod for the front, talk to @Kaba. He's in the area and sourced some higher end sod last season.


I sent him a message Monday ! From my sleuthing I believe he used this place ^^ but will wait for confirmation 

Update from my friend, really hope he starts a journal.


Apparently the same sod used at BMO field.


----------



## Babameca

Nice!


----------



## Chuuurles

Babameca said:


> Awesome journal. Keep it up man!


Thanks @Babameca ! Your journal and beautiful flowing property are a major inspiration for me...


----------



## Chuuurles

Unusually busy at work, haven't had much time in the yard.

Cut the back



Dahlias starting to bloom



Dahlias up front got attacked by ear wigs. I sprayed them which seems to have stunted flowering.



Excited to get on the lawn this weekend.


----------



## Chuuurles

Just putting in some practice for the dream property...


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Just putting in some practice for the dream property...


ROFL.

Dude you're MURDERING the 1/3 rule. Glad to see your blades are sharp though


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just putting in some practice for the dream property...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.
> 
> Dude you're MURDERING the 1/3 rule. Glad to see your blades are sharp though
Click to expand...

Lol true, may need to start a journal. I just spent way longer cutting that lawn than my own :lol:


----------



## Chuuurles

1/4" of rain last night, decent.


----------



## Chuuurles

Violets be like " hey that par 3 and tzone was cute, what's next?"





Going to glypho this area soon so nbd.


----------



## Stuofsci02

I can hear the WV laughing right now...

BTW.. Where did you get those rain cups... They looks sweet...


----------



## Chuuurles

Snuck home at lunch for some lawn care  
Hadn't cut the back since Saturday (slacking!). Took too much off but I think it'll be fine, have been on it like a car bonnet all season.



Cut the front with rotary @1.75. Trying to keep the reel off it but it's hard to resist!



Super happy with Dahlias so far.


----------



## M1SF1T

Looking good! Nice cool day for a mow.

Violets are the worst. Par 3 didn't do a thing for me... I ended up pulling and digging to get them out.


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> I can hear the WV laughing right now...
> 
> BTW.. Where did you get those rain cups... They looks sweet...


Yea they are great, a member lent them to me :thumbup: but they seem to be available here

https://www.amazon.ca/Orbit-26250-S...eywords=orbit+catch+cup&qid=1624381784&sr=8-1


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the WV laughing right now...
> 
> BTW.. Where did you get those rain cups... They looks sweet...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they are great, a member lent them to me :thumbup: but they seem to be available here
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Orbit-26250-S...eywords=orbit+catch+cup&qid=1624381784&sr=8-1
Click to expand...

It's ok, you can say my name  You might have seen those cups lying around in some of my yard photos.

$47 is a good bit less than they were when I bough them. @Babameca see above, I think you were looking for these yes?


----------



## Chuuurles

M1SF1T said:


> Looking good! Nice cool day for a mow.
> 
> Violets are the worst. Par 3 didn't do a thing for me... I ended up pulling and digging to get them out.


Good job pulling them all manually!!

They are tenacious for sure. I have been pulling them manually in addition to spraying. It's pretty satisfying pulling out a nice fat tuber but does a number on the turf I find.. I plan to finish them off for good this fall, with triclopyr


----------



## Chuuurles

Opps


----------



## Babameca

@davegravy Thanks!!!


----------



## M1SF1T

Digging in damage doesn't look good, in my case the grass is in rougher shape and patchy so you don't notice the damage as much, but it is satisfying getting your fingers in the dirt and pulling the rhizome out... surefire eradication. That said, it sounds like my next order from down south will need some triclopyr added in!


----------



## Chuuurles

M1SF1T said:


> Digging in damage doesn't look good, in my case the grass is in rougher shape and patchy so you don't notice the damage as much, but it is satisfying getting your fingers in the dirt and pulling the rhizome out... surefire eradication. That said, it sounds like my next order from down south will need some triclopyr added in!


Ah rhizome not tuber, thanks !


----------



## Chuuurles

Speaking of



Spent my lunch @ the salad bar in the back yard.

And lots more this evening.


Not sure why I am doing this as I am going to RU this area pretty soon. Wife has been away for 6 days..might explain it, also explains how I got my hands on the good cutlery


----------



## M1SF1T

Good haul.

That's how it has to be done sometimes!


----------



## Chuuurles

need a more pleasing photo on this page..





This thing is so awesome.



I run it upside down, way less effort.


----------



## jskierko

What do you use the brush attachment for, sweeping? I have a Kombisystem (which I love) and a bunch of attachments, but I couldn't justify adding in the brush when I could just use a blower then push broom anything the blower didn't get. If the bristles were softer I could maybe justify it for working topdressing into the canopy, but it specifically says not to use on lawns. I'd imagine it would do quite the number.


----------



## amartin003

Chuuurles said:


> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Nice cool day for a mow.
> 
> Violets are the worst. Par 3 didn't do a thing for me... I ended up pulling and digging to get them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job pulling them all manually!!
> 
> They are tenacious for sure. I have been pulling them manually in addition to spraying. It's pretty satisfying pulling out a nice fat tuber but does a number on the turf I find.. I plan to finish them off for good this fall, with triclopyr
Click to expand...

I was about to say, before I saw your follow up post, if they are anything like clover, then triclopyr might work well as it nuked my clover very quickly.


----------



## Chuuurles

amartin003 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1SF1T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Nice cool day for a mow.
> 
> Violets are the worst. Par 3 didn't do a thing for me... I ended up pulling and digging to get them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Good job pulling them all manually!!
> 
> They are tenacious for sure. I have been pulling them manually in addition to spraying. It's pretty satisfying pulling out a nice fat tuber but does a number on the turf I find.. I plan to finish them off for good this fall, with triclopyr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was about to say, before I saw your follow up post, if they are anything like clover, then triclopyr might work well as it nuked my clover very quickly.
Click to expand...

Love the input. I hit them with 1 round of tzone which contains triclopyr but even that will take more than one app.

Further reading
https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W807.pdf


----------



## Chuuurles

jskierko said:


> What do you use the brush attachment for, sweeping? I have a Kombisystem (which I love) and a bunch of attachments, but I couldn't justify adding in the brush when I could just use a blower then push broom anything the blower didn't get. If the bristles were softer I could maybe justify it for working topdressing into the canopy, but it specifically says not to use on lawns. I'd imagine it would do quite the number.


My old man owns a rural property. The done thing up there is to use a power sweep to clear gravel off the turf from snowblowers and ploughs( works amazing, 50 min run time on highest setting). This was the reason for purchase.

Around here I use it to power sweep the road in front of my property and various other small tasks like cleaning up mulch washouts. Doesn't damage turf too much... specifically today my interlock was covered in mulch and my neighbour was having his fancy cars detailed. Instead of making a big dust storm I power sweeped it clean in a couple mins.


----------



## amartin003

Chuuurles said:


> amartin003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job pulling them all manually!!
> 
> They are tenacious for sure. I have been pulling them manually in addition to spraying. It's pretty satisfying pulling out a nice fat tuber but does a number on the turf I find.. I plan to finish them off for good this fall, with triclopyr
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to say, before I saw your follow up post, if they are anything like clover, then triclopyr might work well as it nuked my clover very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the input. I hit them with 1 round of tzone which contains triclopyr but even that will take more than one app.
> 
> Further reading
> https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W807.pdf
Click to expand...

Interesting. Looks like triclopyr is the way to go as it's in most of those suggested treatments. Good luck!


----------



## Stuofsci02

I have one of those rotary sweeper attachments for my EGO battery powered string trimmer. Works great. I bought it for the same reason. Winter gravel!


----------



## Chuuurles

Was away for the weekend. That was A LOT of rain we got up North.

Cut the front and back with rotary.



Weed pressure is increasing, can't wait for the day I can put down some pre-em.

Didn't have the striper on but still looks decent.





Dahlias about to put on a show.


----------



## amartin003

I wish my stripes came out that nice - I wouldn't even need to worry about finding a striper kit!


----------



## Chuuurles

Drove up to Huron Tractor near Creemore today and picked up a JD S240 42" deck with a 18hp Kawasaki engine for my old man.


He has always wanted a lawn tractor and I think he was getting jealous of what I have going on in the city.

It was a really great day, just taking turns trying out his new machine. haven't seen my dad much for a year and it was awesome to see him smiling all day.

It's so quiet even with the deck engaged, was very surprised.



The lawn service company he was paying was not doing a good job and only cutting once a month. Lawn is a mess but he is working hard on it now.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That's a nice machine and an excellent motor. I have the same motor on my x304…. I think the s240 is a cross between the d series and x series..


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> That's a nice machine and an excellent motor. I have the same motor on my x304…. I think the s240 is a cross between the d series and x series..


Thanks, we chose it because it seems in general terms it has the same engine, transmission and deck as the X300 series with a big box S frame.

You got me googling John Deere engines, noticed something strange. JD advertises the tractor as 21.5 hp but then when u scroll down it refers to the actual 18hp that the Kawasaki engine produces.





Doesn't really matter but kinda strange.


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the front and back today with the rotary. I think the striping kit on it is causing some turf damage on the turns so I haven't been using it.




Also dug a bunch more wild violet on the hill in the backyard.



Anyone in the GTA looking for a gm1600? Thinking I will list it soon.


----------



## M1SF1T

Looks lush!

Why are you listing the GM? Something new on the way?


----------



## Chuuurles

M1SF1T said:


> Looks lush!
> 
> Why are you listing the GM? Something new on the way?


Thanks, with all the rain we have had it feels like cheating. Are you seeing an increase in weed pressure or do you have pre-em down? Sorry I can't remember.

It's way too much mower for my front and the back is a long way away from being ready for a greens mower. I probably should have bought a 17" reel not a 26"  . I am flip flopping a bit between a GM flex21 or the 20" or maybe even 17" Allett.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice machine and an excellent motor. I have the same motor on my x304…. I think the s240 is a cross between the d series and x series..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, we chose it because it seems in general terms it has the same engine, transmission and deck as the X300 series with a big box S frame.
> 
> You got me googling John Deere engines, noticed something strange. JD advertises the tractor as 21.5 hp but then when u scroll down it refers to the actual 18hp that the Kawasaki engine produces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter but kinda strange.
Click to expand...

It's definitely 18.5 hp. It is more power than the machine needs.. the weak spot is the tranny…


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Chuuurles ….. did I hear that you're looking to rid yourself of the 1600?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice machine and an excellent motor. I have the same motor on my x304…. I think the s240 is a cross between the d series and x series..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, we chose it because it seems in general terms it has the same engine, transmission and deck as the X300 series with a big box S frame.
> 
> You got me googling John Deere engines, noticed something strange. JD advertises the tractor as 21.5 hp but then when u scroll down it refers to the actual 18hp that the Kawasaki engine produces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter but kinda strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's definitely 18.5 hp. It is more power than the machine needs.. the weak spot is the tranny…
Click to expand...

yep i corrected my post, i was mislead by johndeere.ca!



Stuofsci02 said:


> @Chuuurles ….. did I hear that you're looking to rid yourself of the 1600?


yes siirr


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Chuuurles …. What's the history on the gm1600?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Chuuurles …. What's the history on the gm1600?


Was alerted to it by@SNOWBOB11 who said it looked mint and pounced on it. Helped that the previous owners lawn was the best I have ever seen in person 😁. Belts look brand new, starts first pull, cuts paper across the reel, and has the 8 blade reel with high HOC kit.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Chuuurles …. What's the history on the gm1600?
> 
> 
> 
> Was alerted to it [email protected] who said it looked mint and pounced on it. Helped that the previous owners lawn was the best I have ever seen in person 😁. Belts look brand new, starts first pull, cuts paper across the reel, and has the 8 blade reel with high HOC kit.
Click to expand...

Sounds good. What are you listing it for?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Chuuurles …. What's the history on the gm1600?
> 
> 
> 
> Was alerted to it [email protected] who said it looked mint and pounced on it. Helped that the previous owners lawn was the best I have ever seen in person 😁. Belts look brand new, starts first pull, cuts paper across the reel, and has the 8 blade reel with high HOC kit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good. What are you listing it for?
Click to expand...

I paid 2700 which was full asking price. Was thinking ask 2500 which is what a flex21 from @Logan200TCP will cost me...


----------



## Chuuurles

As the tree leafed out in my upper back yard the grass beneath it almost fully died. It was looking great last fall and this spring. About a month ago really went down hill, and then exploded with wild violet after all the rain.

Spent a good few hours digging most the wv out of the area.





My hand shows the approx property line, not sure why my neighbour didn't bring his cedars closer b/c now there is an awkward weed infested area he doesn't upkeep. It's completely over run with WV and dandelions



Seems obvious from this picture that lack of light is the problem ?



I guess the plan will be attempt to thin out the tree and allow more light to the area, followed by an overseed this fall.

Bought this the other day and it's saving my bacon during evening weeding sessions.


----------



## M1SF1T

So he put in like privacy cedars and abandoned the property on the other side?

I would appropriate it.


----------



## davegravy

Best you can do is thin out the trees, and seed with a shade tolerant cultivar. Fine fescue is best but won't blend well with the rest of your lawn if you go kbg. There's some shade tolerant kbg out there but it still needs a few hours of sun each day.

Some also report pgr helps with shade tolerance.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Shade can be tough. The shade tolerant bluegrass varieties like bewitched or mazama for instance do better than you'd think in shade even though bluegrass will always be a sun loving grass. They do however take longer to spread and will take a few years before you see there best performance in the shade. For now prune up the trees as best you can and let as much light in as possible.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks guys ! I don't like the tree at all so no problems pruning.

We just got hit with a banger of a rain storm. Arrived home as it was ending



I like the pond because it shows me where I need to grade in a few weeks


----------



## JerseyGreens

Is that a bug zapper thing?


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> Is that a bug zapper thing?


It has a little butane canister and a pad with some sort of repellent that makes a bug free zone. Takes a few mins to heat up but works pretty well.

Also just purchased this


----------



## Chuuurles

Wife was taking forever to come out to the car this morning, so I cut the front 😛


----------



## davegravy

You're a better man than I... I think my wife is usually the one waiting in the car for me to finish mowing &#128064;

It's my favourite "last minute" chore before we drive somewhere.


----------



## Chuuurles

Very stressful day today when work and personal issues hit at the same time, happy to have an outlet waiting for me @ home 

Put the roller back on and chilled out in the backyard. 

Salad bar is really popping in this lighting  good thing it's getting RU very soon and will hopefully look more like this section



Also cut the front of course. Poa is really taking over but that's a problem for next season.



Sun Joooee battery reel mower arrives tomorrow. Excited to reel mow the front again soon.


----------



## jskierko

Chuuurles said:


> Very stressful day today when work and personal issues hit at the same time, happy to have an outlet waiting for me @ home


 :thumbup: So true, I think I use the word "outlet" a majority of the time when friends/neighbors ask me about my passion for this. Lawn is looking good and holding color very well!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Color looks great for summer...and tell me about those stressful times. I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks guys ! Glad to know I am not alone 

Funny how life works, literally one reel mower out the door and one in. Although it's a pretty serious down grade, still excited 😛


Loaded her up myself :*( 


:nod: 


Double cut the front @ 1.5" seems..to cut decent for what it is but it's obviously made of cheese.





We got 1" of rain at my place in the last 24hrs, not bad!

Oh and super excited for you @JerseyGreens 😎


----------



## JerseyGreens

My buddy here just spilled the beans!! As soon as I caught wind that you were thinking of selling that mint GM I had to jump on it.

They are hard to come by these days and you know it's going to a good home!


----------



## Chuuurles

Just so much rain lately, it feels like we have cheated the start of July.

Was away all weekend but just cut the front and back. I like the sun joe, today for its 3rd cut I did not have to adjust the reel to bed knife before the mow.





Dahlias in the front are over 4ft tall and going strong. In the back they are bit smaller but have excellent flowers.



Going to have some big blooms very soon.



Haven't had a chance to glypho back yet but just got my hands on some champion gq and Elite kbg for it. Next day or 2 will hopefully get the RU down.


----------



## davegravy

Oooh, what kind of elite KBG?


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Oooh, what kind of elite KBG?


40% Award Kentucky Bluegrass
30% NuGlade Kentucky Bluegrass
30% Beyond Kentucky Bluegrass

Havent decided on ratio of PRG to KBG yet tho.


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, what kind of elite KBG?
> 
> 
> 
> 40% Award Kentucky Bluegrass
> 30% NuGlade Kentucky Bluegrass
> 30% Beyond Kentucky Bluegrass
> 
> Havent decided on ratio of PRG to KBG yet tho.
Click to expand...

Nice, basically same as me.


----------



## Chuuurles

Fertilized my dahlias in the front for the second time and for the first time in the back.

Put down 15lbs of Sustane 5-2-4 in the front.

Procrastinating on the glypho, not sure why!


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Chuuurles …. Where did you get that blend?


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Chuuurles …. Where did you get that blend?


Oh snap... Isn't that the blend you wanted, Stu?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Chuuurles said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, what kind of elite KBG?
> 
> 
> 
> 40% Award Kentucky Bluegrass
> 30% NuGlade Kentucky Bluegrass
> 30% Beyond Kentucky Bluegrass
> 
> Havent decided on ratio of PRG to KBG yet tho.
Click to expand...

That's easy. 100% bluegrass 0% ryegrass.


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Chuuurles …. Where did you get that blend?


I split a 55lb bag with @Neville Park who managed to get it off Ken @ Osctuf..


----------



## Stuofsci02

davegravy said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Chuuurles …. Where did you get that blend?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap... Isn't that the blend you wanted, Stu?
Click to expand...

Yup.. but they are not doing that blend this year. It was changed to NuGlade, Jackpot and Blitz..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Chuuurles …. Where did you get that blend?
> 
> 
> 
> I split a 55lb bag with @Neville Park who managed to get it off Ken @ Osctuf..
Click to expand...

You still have the tag?


----------



## Chuuurles

No it's on the way. @Neville Park specially clarified that he did not want the blend that u mentioned above and Ken claimed that he physically checked and found the now discontinued blend we ordered. I will for sure post pictures of whatever actually shows up


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> No it's on the way. @Neville Park specially clarified that he did not want the blend that u mentioned above and Ken claimed that he physically checked and found the now discontinued blend we ordered. I will for post pictures of whatever actually shows up


That's good news..!


----------



## Chuuurles

Tubers potted April 7th and planted outside may 20th



And today



Wife has been busy with the scissors  (scoring major points)


----------



## Chuuurles

Was going to glypho the back today but talked myself out of it. @davegravy wanna come hold my hand 😛

Cut the front a bunch of times with the sun joe instead. Left the clippings b/c I threw down fert on Monday.


----------



## Stuofsci02

If you got no mix and you want it gone
But you ain't got the guts
It keeps naggin' at you night and day
Enough to drive ya nuts
Pick up the phone
Leave it alone
It's time you made a stand
For a fee
I'm happy to be
Your roundup man


----------



## Liquidstone

Stuofsci02 said:


> If you got no mix and you want it gone
> But you ain't got the guts
> It keeps naggin' at you night and day
> Enough to drive ya nuts
> Pick up the phone
> Leave it alone
> It's time you made a stand
> For a fee
> I'm happy to be
> Your roundup man


If this doesn't get the blood pumping I'm not sure anything will! :nod:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Liquidstone said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you got no mix and you want it gone
> But you ain't got the guts
> It keeps naggin' at you night and day
> Enough to drive ya nuts
> Pick up the phone
> Leave it alone
> It's time you made a stand
> For a fee
> I'm happy to be
> Your roundup man
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't get the blood pumping I'm not sure anything will! :nod:
Click to expand...

@Chuuurles should take me up on my offer…. Go check out my kill…. Done Dirt Cheap!!


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Liquidstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you got no mix and you want it gone
> But you ain't got the guts
> It keeps naggin' at you night and day
> Enough to drive ya nuts
> Pick up the phone
> Leave it alone
> It's time you made a stand
> For a fee
> I'm happy to be
> Your roundup man
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't get the blood pumping I'm not sure anything will! :nod:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Chuuurles should take me up on my offer…. Go check out my kill…. Done Dirt Cheap!!
Click to expand...

It's really begging for it mate !



Sunday is the day weather permitting, might even be another member around


----------



## JerseyGreens

Can't wait to follow this Reno mate!


----------



## Chuuurles

Prolly will need some advice @JerseyGreens specially interested in the asphalt roller you used last year..

In the mean time I wanna post a picture of my Dahlias


Pictured are Fantasy Frills, Creme de Cassis and liquid desire.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ah the asphalt roller was one of the keys to my success and no one recommended it here. Something I learned from @wardconnor.


----------



## Chuuurles

LOL! Not a chance this would work for my tiny yard but this is epic !!


----------



## Chuuurles

Dunno what this one is called but I love it. 

Summer fiesta


----------



## Chuuurles

Glypho is down in the back. Thanks @davegravy for coming over and teaching me a ton of stuff.



He brought over 2 stakes with a 40inch piece of rope between them. Made it much easier to sort out spacing.

Also cut the front yard and trimmed.


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Glypho is down in the back. Thanks @davegravy for coming over and teaching me a ton of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> He brought over 2 stakes with a 40inch piece of rope between them. Made it much easier to sort out spacing.
> 
> Also cut the front yard and trimmed.


 :thumbup: Excited to see how that osc seed comes up. Thanks for the beer and entertaining convo!

:beer:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Game time!


----------



## wardconnor

JerseyGreens said:


> Ah the asphalt roller was one of the keys to my success and no one recommended it here. Something I learned from @wardconnor.


THIS is a GOOD BOY.

Works well


----------



## Chuuurles

I woke up this morning thinking "what have i done?" then i quickly snapped out of it thinking about how you lunatic's do 100x the work I do in the yard without complaining. Heck @Stuofsci02 's little playground area is basically the same size as my whole reno area.

anyways toys are starting to trickle in.




less than impressed with the zinc plating in places.


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> I woke up this morning thinking "what have i done?"


Wait, you mean because of the reno and not because you're expecting a baby in a few months?

Just checking...


----------



## JerseyGreens

Baby #1: your actual baby 
Baby #2: your Reno.

I will say don't forget about momma. They need love too. Our little one just turned 5 months today and momma is heading back to work. Daddy daycare starts next week as I'm taking my paternity leave then. Going to sling her onto me during mows....just hope she doesn't end up with hearing loss haha!


----------



## davegravy

JerseyGreens said:


> Baby #1: your actual baby
> Baby #2: your Reno.
> 
> I will say don't forget about momma. They need love too. Our little one just turned 5 months today and momma is heading back to work. Daddy daycare starts next week as I'm taking my paternity leave then. Going to sling her onto me during mows....just hope she doesn't end up with hearing loss haha!


Someone needs to make a backpack sprayer with an integrated infant seat. There's a lawsuit waiting to happen, lol.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Hey a Reno is a Reno…. It is much easier when it's small though!


----------



## Chuuurles

LOL Dave the incoming child anxiety comes at random times and hits like a hammer, the reno is childs play 😛

Good call Jersey on not forgetting about the wife!

The kill seems to be setting in rapidly, as @davegravy pointed out to me, it's probably due to my RU containing Diquat. Will try to order some straight glypho for the next round.





Neighbour next door is stepping up his game.


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Neighbour next door is stepping up his game.


Oh snap! You gonna take that? :shock: :lol:


----------



## Chuuurles

😂



It's on!


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neighbour next door is stepping up his game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! You gonna take that? :shock: :lol:
Click to expand...

No more handouts ie courtesy cuts LOL


----------



## g-man

Be careful with diquat. I don't remember if it has residual soil effects with seeding.


----------



## Chuuurles

g-man said:


> Be careful with diquat. I don't remember if it has residual soil effects with seeding.


The label says 3 days but I do not like how quickly it seems to be burning the leaf blades. Makes me think I might not get a good deep kill this round? Going to get RU without diquat for round 2.





Also the champion GQ showed up today, I need one of these signs for my front lawn 🤪


----------



## Stuofsci02

Where'd you get the GQ from?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Where'd you get the GQ from?


Here we go again 😛

Ordered a 50lb bag from Allturf.ca last week, they got it in yesterday.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Stuofsci02 - if you want to get PRG into the Reno plan for it now...

I want to add some but the KBG is carpet thick already and I'll have no shot now!! 😁


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get the GQ from?
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again 😛
> 
> Ordered a 50lb bag from Allturf.ca last week, they got it in yesterday.
Click to expand...

Interesting. It says Graham Turf Seed on the label. They are up near Lindsay.. That is where I got my GQ last year... Bought two bags... Still have about 10 lbs left. Not super keen on that tag though..


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> @Stuofsci02 - if you want to get PRG into the Reno plan for it now...
> 
> I want to add some but the KBG is carpet thick already and I'll have no shot now!! 😁


I am not going to introduce PRG to the Award... Not yet anyhow.

What seed rate did you use for your KBG?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Stuofsci02 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stuofsci02 - if you want to get PRG into the Reno plan for it now...
> 
> I want to add some but the KBG is carpet thick already and I'll have no shot now!! 😁
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to introduce PRG to the Award... Not yet anyhow.
> 
> What seed rate did you use for your KBG?
Click to expand...

3lbs per K but I had 3 massive washouts which lead me to hand throw extra seed in "bare" areas and led to the washed out areas to accumulate too much seed. I basically have gone overboard with the amt of seed that hit the dirt.

It's a lesser of two evils...I saw the peat moss washed away into piles after those storms but your mind tells you not to walk on the area or mess with anything...

All things being equal I should have lightly raked those areas after the storms and very carefully sprinkled seed in bare areas. For my first Reno I learned a ton and this was one of my lessons!



If I knew how awesome some of the elite PRG cultivars are I would have just hand tossed some Pangea or Slugger...but the "badge" of having a mono would not have been attained. Which at this point I think is a bunch of farce!


----------



## Harts

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get the GQ from?
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again 😛
> 
> Ordered a 50lb bag from Allturf.ca last week, they got it in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. It says Graham Turf Seed on the label. They are up near Lindsay.. That is where I got my GQ last year... Bought two bags... Still have about 10 lbs left. Not super keen on that tag though..
Click to expand...

All Turf is distributing for Graham Turf now. When I called Graham Turf at your recommendation, they directed me to All Turf.


----------



## Neville Park

[/quote]
Interesting. It says Graham Turf Seed on the label. They are up near Lindsay.. That is where I got my GQ last year... Bought two bags... Still have about 10 lbs left. Not super keen on that tag though..
[/quote]

@Stuofsci02 what arn't you keen about on that tag? Is there a seed other than award that passes ur vibe check 🤣😉


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go again 😛
> 
> Ordered a 50lb bag from Allturf.ca last week, they got it in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. It says Graham Turf Seed on the label. They are up near Lindsay.. That is where I got my GQ last year... Bought two bags... Still have about 10 lbs left. Not super keen on that tag though..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Turf is distributing for Graham Turf now. When I called Graham Turf at your recommendation, they directed me to All Turf.
Click to expand...

Very good indeed.. When I bought from Graham last year I had to go bang the door at the back of their warehouse and hand over Cash and got seed.. I was actually pretty good arrangement, but this sounds better for most. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

@Neville Park ..
Haha.. I don't have a blade of Award yet so I can't be an Award snob quite yet..
The GQ this year has about 3 times more other crop seed than last year.. 
With 12,500,000 seeds in that bag and "other seed + weeds" = 0.26% then there are 32,500 seeds in that bag that are not PRG.....

There are no noxious weeds so that it good.... My guess is with the PRG seed being big that it is hard to filter out the other seeds...


----------



## davegravy

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Neville Park ..
> Haha.. I don't have a blade of Award yet so I can't be an Award snob quite yet..
> The GQ this year has about 3 times more other crop seed than last year..
> With 12,500,000 seeds in that bag and "other seed + weeds" = 0.26% then there are 32,500 seeds in that bag that are not PRG.....
> 
> There are no noxious weeds so that it good.... My guess is with the PRG seed being big that it is hard to filter out the other seeds...


I know seed growers have been squeezed pretty hard with all the heat and drought this year, it wouldn't surprise me if they've had to start cutting some corners on QC to keep prices reasonable.


----------



## Neville Park

Stuofsci02 said:


> @Neville Park ..
> Haha.. I don't have a blade of Award yet so I can't be an Award snob quite yet..
> The GQ this year has about 3 times more other crop seed than last year..
> With 12,500,000 seeds in that bag and "other seed + weeds" = 0.26% then there are 32,500 seeds in that bag that are not PRG.....
> 
> There are no noxious weeds so that it good.... My guess is with the PRG seed being big that it is hard to filter out the other seeds...


Lol - fair enough!

And really appreciate the explanation and math, love the understanding and perspective.

Guess it makes sense that "undesirables" sneak into the harvest but some years are better than others(?) kinda like the grass runs it's own QAQC and we just report it on a label(?) haha 😂


----------



## davegravy

Neville Park said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Neville Park ..
> Haha.. I don't have a blade of Award yet so I can't be an Award snob quite yet..
> The GQ this year has about 3 times more other crop seed than last year..
> With 12,500,000 seeds in that bag and "other seed + weeds" = 0.26% then there are 32,500 seeds in that bag that are not PRG.....
> 
> There are no noxious weeds so that it good.... My guess is with the PRG seed being big that it is hard to filter out the other seeds...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol - fair enough!
> 
> And really appreciate the explanation and math, love the understanding and perspective.
> 
> Guess it makes sense that "undesirables" sneak into the harvest but some years are better than others(?) kinda like the grass runs it's own QAQC and we just report it on a label(?) haha 😂
Click to expand...

This is a fantastic (but long) thread if you want to know more:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9942

Oregonseed has deep insight.


----------



## Neville Park

@davegravy thanks for the share, will check it!


----------



## Chuuurles

These guys are realll jerks.


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> These guys are realll jerks.


Wtf are those? Do you need some insecticide? I probably have something that'll take em out 😛


----------



## g-man

Japanese Beatle. Did you apply grubex? Canada sells it?


----------



## SodFace

Those are Japanese beetles. They'll be laying eggs in your lawn soon. Imidachloprid supposed to be down June-midJuly but I'd do some now if you have it.


----------



## davegravy

I thought imidacloprid is preventative and only impacts baby larvae stage so it won't help for this season but will for next season.

Something curative is perhaps a better option?


----------



## g-man

Those guys are eating and mating to lay eggs. The eggs become grubs in the fall and eat your roots. Ideally you want the grubex type product in the soil before they show up. There is still time to kill the eggs. Once they grow, you need a curative product.


----------



## Chuuurles

g-man said:


> Those guys are eating and mating to lay eggs. The eggs become grubs in the fall and eat your roots. Ideally you want the grubex type product in the soil before they show up. There is still time to kill the eggs. Once they grow, you need a curative product.


Thank you. I have some American grubex that I have not yet put down. Lawn and flower beds ?


----------



## Chuuurles

g-man said:


> Those guys are eating and mating to lay eggs. The eggs become grubs in the fall and eat your roots. Ideally you want the grubex type product in the soil before they show up. There is still time to kill the eggs. Once they grow, you need a curative product.


I have some American grubex that I have not yet put down. Am I still in the window to apply?

@davegravy i am going to look at what is recommend as a curative. If you happen to have some that would be sweet!

Here is a quick update on the back.



The reno area on the left from last year that was included in this kill seems to be dying faster.


----------



## g-man

The ai of grubex has change. The newer one is slower and should go down earlier. But bird at hand than 2 in the bush. Drop it.


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys are eating and mating to lay eggs. The eggs become grubs in the fall and eat your roots. Ideally you want the grubex type product in the soil before they show up. There is still time to kill the eggs. Once they grow, you need a curative product.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some American grubex that I have not yet put down. Am I still in the window to apply?
> 
> @davegravy i am going to look at what is recommend as a curative. If you happen to have some that would be sweet!
> 
> Here is a quick update on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> The reno area on the left from last year that was included in this kill seems to be dying faster.
Click to expand...

I have carbaryl and can spare some. I'll have to check the label but I think it's a good curative treatment for grubs. @g-man given the choice of carbaryl or whatever is in Chuuurles' grubex, any idea what is better?

@Chuuurles interesting my reno looked exactly like that after my first round of gly. The patch that stayed notably greener for longer was a patch of pure Triv. Wonder if that's what you have there.


----------



## BBLOCK

Get the traps at home depot! Hang em in your trees or fence and it catches tonnes of them!


----------



## Chuuurles

BBLOCK said:


> Get the traps at home depot! Hang em in your trees or fence and it catches tonnes of them!


I like the sounds of this !


----------



## Chuuurles

Put down carbaryl yesterday and watered it in.

Did a dodgy deal behind the Costco for the sun joe dethatcher BNIB, didn't get murdered and saved 50 bucks.

Cut the back and gave it a light detaching. Depending on the weather I'll hit the triv half with more RU this weekend.

.

Itching to start grading soon..





My wife likes this look. She said it looks like a beautiful farmers field 😂


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> My wife likes this look. She said it looks like a beautiful farmers field 😂


That's perfect, she'll be happy with how the front looks when you kill it 😂


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife likes this look. She said it looks like a beautiful farmers field 😂
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect, she'll be happy with how the front looks when you kill it 😂
Click to expand...

This is exactly my first thought!!

That sun joe is so awesome. Cannot wait to do the front in a few weeks.


----------



## Chuuurles

Mother-in-law at the house, offering free lawn care to anybody on the street today. I have cut mine 3 times already!


----------



## Neville Park

Chuuurles said:


> Mother-in-law at the house, offering free lawn care to anybody on the street today. I have cut mine 3 times already!


Oh man - i feel yah on the multiple cuts. front is looking insane man, nice work!


----------



## Chuuurles

Applied grubex yesterday before the rain.

Hit the reno with some up glypho today.. no diquat so feeling better about getting all the triv killed.

Inspired by @davegravy I set up a mix of garden and irrigation audit stakes 40" apart to help with my 20" spacing. The only thing I wish I did differently was to number them so I don't get lost so often  . Then I put down some plastic so I don't kill any more grass with foot prints.


Also set up some cardboard to protect my precious privacy cedars, while allowing me to 🔥 all the weeds in the garden beds. 


This unidentified dahlia reminds me of a tie dye t shirt.


----------



## Chuuurles

Today I scalped the reno. Then I played with some string and a spirit level for awhile.

Seems like I have around 17" of drop over 42 feet.





I guess my plan now is to just fill in the low spots that hold water and try to get everything flat.

Had a delivery. This should help me get back in shape.



Then I dethated the reno and vacuumed everything up with the toro.



I think I'll start filling this area first as it's the worst of the low areas.


----------



## Liquidstone

Looking good. Glad you didn't get murdered behind Costco! That dahlia is awesome, all your flowers look great. Good call leveling out your Reno area. Might as well when you are at this stage.


----------



## Chuuurles

Liquidstone said:


> Looking good. Glad you didn't get murdered behind Costco! That dahlia is awesome, all your flowers look great. Good call leveling out your Reno area. Might as well when you are at this stage.


Thanks liquid! You are always positive and supportive and I appreciate it mate ! I see that you are a bit further along than me on a major levelling job, man that's a lot of dirt you moved !

Last night I did my first load in the wheel barrow but one of the arms ripped off with a few hundred pounds in it haha quite sketchy. It was left here by the home builders 23 years ago and was very rotten out, so it had a good life. Anyways I bought a gorilla cart this afternoon and I am pretty pleased with it so far.

So much rain these days it's hard to get anything done outside..



Wife stole my tie dye dahlia but it's okay, plenty more on the way


----------



## Chuuurles

Had some nice shovelling weather today. First I dethatched in multiple directions multiple times, bag mowed, blew the area off and mowed again.

The reno looked like this.



Then I did a some shovelling and raking.





Gave the front a cut to finish things off for the evening.




Lots more grading and levelling to do still, hopefully the weather plays nice this weekend.


----------



## Chuuurles

Did a lot more grading today with the 2x4. Also went out and bought myself a lawn roller. Man that's hard work.

I didn't mention this yesterday b/c I am way past the point of no return and not sure what to do. My 80/20 that was supposed to be screened to 5mm has tons of gravel in it. I basically put down 90% 80/20 and 10% gravel.

Maybe if I keep rolling it and then cap it with some cleaner 80/20?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks good.. I went for a compost sand mix, and it has been really good. No stones etc.


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Did a lot more grading today with the 2x4. Also went out and bought myself a lawn roller. Man that's hard work.
> 
> I didn't mention this yesterday b/c I am way past the point of no return and not sure what to do. My 80/20 that was supposed to be screened to 5mm has tons of gravel in it. I basically put down 90% 80/20 and 10% gravel.
> 
> Maybe if I keep rolling it and then cap it with some cleaner 80/20?


Sorry to hear that. I've heard of this happening once or twice before, it seems if you want to be totally sure about the quality you need to go inspect it in the yard.

As for what to do now, I found while spreading the soil around with the levellawn, it was possible to sort of "skim" the large particulate off the top.


----------



## Liquidstone

I had quite a bit of gravel in the topsoil I brought in as well. Big time bummer. Like Dave mentioned, I did my best to skim the bigger stuff off the top and then brought in some additional soil/compost mix to incorporate in after I had it pretty well leveled.


----------



## Chuuurles

Great, thanks guys..this works well.



Able to get the areas I worked looking pretty clean


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Doesn't look too bad in that picture. I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Chuuurles

I don't think I can plant in this. Great drainage though. I am about to order 4 yards of 80/20 USGA sand and peat from Hutchinson's, however we will not be discussing the the cost lol!

Turns out what I put down was 60/40 sand topsoil with half inch gravel mixed in..


----------



## davegravy

I need to see this stuff when it comes in. If it's good it might be a candidate for annual top dressing, but not at the cost you mentioned. Wonder if they'd give us a discounted delivery fee if we split an order, given we're not too far from eachother.


----------



## Canuck Mike

Chuuurles said:


> I don't think I can plant in this. Great drainage though. I am about to order 4 yards of 80/20 USGA sand and peat from Hutchinson's, however we will not be discussing the the cost lol!
> 
> Turns out what I put down was 60/40 sand topsoil with half inch gravel mixed in..


That too bad mate, but this is why we plan early. :thumbup:


----------



## Chuuurles

Gold dust has arrived. It is very nice, screened to 2mm.


----------



## davegravy

Ooooh that's nice stuff.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That looks every similar to what I got.. You appear to have more sand....


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> That looks every similar to what I got.. You appear to have more sand....


It's 80% usga sand 20% humus peat. I ordered 5 yards but I think they splashed a little extra in for me. They use it up to 10" thick on sports fields.


----------



## Stuofsci02

That's awesome! Looks really good!


----------



## Neville Park

Seeing this stuff IRL was impressive. Working with it was awesome!

Can't unsee this product… going to have to order some myself for fall time top dressing &#128520;


----------



## davegravy

Neville Park said:


> Seeing this stuff IRL was impressive. Working with it was awesome!
> 
> Can't unsee this product… going to have to order some myself for fall time top dressing 😈


There's gotta be a closer source... Delivery fee is crazy.


----------



## Chuuurles

That would be amazing if someone could find a closer source. Please let me know if you do.

Very tired. @Neville Park is a very very busy guy but he is also a complete wild man and somehow came and helped me shovel sand all day. We got basically all of it down 












8 or 9 yards down back there now, going to keep raking and rolling for a few days.

Thanks Nev !


----------



## Chuuurles

That would be amazing if someone could find a closer source. Please let me know if you do.

Very tired. @Neville Park is a very very busy guy but he is also a complete wild man and somehow came and helped me shovel sand all day. We got basically all of it down 





Hot honey






8 or 9 yards down back there now, going to keep raking and rolling for a few days.

Thanks Nev !


----------



## Neville Park

@Chuuurles my pleasure man! Your new putting green foundation is actually insane, can't wait to see the fall show.

@davegravy honestly, I would drive there for this stuff w a landscape trailer 😅

But I also do think there has to be a cost effective logistical solution for delivery


----------



## davegravy

Looking good!


----------



## Chuuurles

thanks!

Found someone crazier than me. I wonder how spicy the delivery fee was lol

https://hutchesonsand.com/blog/tokyo-summer-olympic-games-vb-sand-update/


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> thanks!
> 
> Found someone crazier than me. I wonder how spicy the delivery fee was lol
> 
> https://hutchesonsand.com/blog/tokyo-summer-olympic-games-vb-sand-update/


Yeah OK... if Tokyo is sourcing from Hutcheson then I take it back about there having to be a comparable but more local supplier


----------



## Chuuurles

Tbf they shipped it in from Vietnam but still!

Man raking, dragging and rolling it is like ASMR for me.


----------



## davegravy

Spoke with the greenskeeper at Islington Golf Club. They order from Hutcheson, sounds like those guys are in their own league.

Looking really good!


----------



## Canuck Mike

Chuuurles said:


> Tbf they shipped it in from Vietnam but still!
> 
> Man raking, dragging and rolling it is like ASMR for me.


Wow! Next level. I'm speechless.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks Dave and Mike.

Questions..

1. Should I have a tarp on standby for pop up storms? I feel like erosion could be a big problem until rooted.

2. Should I seed straight champion GQ with the amount of shade I have and a baby due Sept 21st? 
(Cannot put seed down until NET August 18th due to irrigation install)


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Thanks Dave and Mike.
> 
> Questions..
> 
> 1. Should I have a tarp on standby for pop up storms? I feel like erosion could be a big problem until rooted.
> 
> 2. Should I seed straight champion GQ with the amount of shade I have and a baby due Sept 21st?
> (Cannot put seed down until NET August 18th due to irrigation install)


I've never heard of anyone tarping their reno but yours is small enough you practically could. Tarping won't necessarily help however. In my case for example the source of trouble wasn't rain landing on the reno area it was water from downspouts.

I'll defer to others on the seeding timing. 18th seems like pushing it for KBG.


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave and Mike.
> 
> Questions..
> 
> 1. Should I have a tarp on standby for pop up storms? I feel like erosion could be a big problem until rooted.
> 
> 2. Should I seed straight champion GQ with the amount of shade I have and a baby due Sept 21st?
> (Cannot put seed down until NET August 18th due to irrigation install)
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of anyone tarping their reno but yours is small enough you practically could. Tarping won't necessarily help however. In my case for example the source of trouble wasn't rain landing on the reno area it was water from downspouts.
> 
> I'll defer to others on the seeding timing. 18th seems like pushing it for KBG.
Click to expand...

Yup you nailed it. The damage I just got was from runoff from the houses and a tarp woulda done nothing. Not too bad though.


----------



## davegravy

Very thoughtful of it to go around the reno like that! Mine went right through the middle lol.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Oh man... Sorry to see this. The rain just got here too.. Just as I was finishing rolling.

It took the down spouts and routed them into the garden beds (with those accordion style tubes) to try to avoid run off..


----------



## Chuuurles

I have nightmares about Dave's washout last year but this wasn't so bad.

This is what I am thinking for a fix



And then I'll put down landscape fabric and gravel above and below it


----------



## Chuuurles

Exciting times lay ahead this evening !


----------



## Chuuurles

Also fired the irrigation company I selected after they dropped the ball on me. Green lit a company I had a better gut feeling about and who's owner is contactable...This means install is now.. tomorrow . Decided to primp up the lawn best I could hoping the guys will be a little more careful ha ha. 


Curious about what they will do to my reno.


----------



## Liquidstone

Making it look it's best has got to count for something! Hope they take good care. Congrats, in-ground irrigation is huge.


----------



## davegravy

Hopefully they have a team of @SNOWBOB11s. You saw that surgical precision... 😜


----------



## BBLOCK

You fired them or they fired you? &#129315;


----------



## BBLOCK

davegravy said:


> Hopefully they have a team of @SNOWBOB11s. You saw that surgical precision... 😜


Yeah seriously @SNOWBOB11 ill hire you to come foreman my irrigation crew whne they decide to come...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

So does that mean seed down is this weekend?


----------



## Chuuurles

Ha ha I most definitely ended things. I liked the owner but the office staff was, let's just say..not very helpful and I could see things going badly down the road so decided to get out while I could. My spider sense was tingling lol.

yea hoping to get seed down this weekend!

And at this point Iam pretty much convinced @SNOWBOB11 is just a straight up ninja !


----------



## Chuuurles

I can't watch lol ! 🙈🙈


----------



## Chuuurles

Big fear this morning after seeing the plough spinning it's wheels in my sand was that I would want to bring more in from Hutchinson's. However after raking dragging and rolling it a few times it seems like I am good. Also have a little in the driveway to clean things up.

Seed soon!







Damage to the front


----------



## Canuck Mike

Chuuurles said:


> Big fear this morning after seeing the plough spinning it's wheels in my sand was that I would want to bring more in from Hutchinson's. However after raking dragging and rolling it a few times it seems like I am good. Also have a little in the driveway to clean things up.
> 
> Seed soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damage to the front


Very nice, can't even tell they where there. Good luck on the seeding this weekend, I'll be joining you by reseeding some washout areas from those T storms. :crying:


----------



## Chuuurles

Canuck Mike said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big fear this morning after seeing the plough spinning it's wheels in my sand was that I would want to bring more in from Hutchinson's. However after raking dragging and rolling it a few times it seems like I am good. Also have a little in the driveway to clean things up.
> 
> Seed soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damage to the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, can't even tell they where there. Good luck on the seeding this weekend, I'll be joining you by reseeding some washout areas from those T storms. :crying:
Click to expand...

Thanks, the vibratory plough brought up some of the lower layers to the surface which is a bit annoying but nothing I can do about it now.

You are south west of me I think and from being glued to the radar the last few days, it looked like you took the brunt of the storms... hope everything's ok!


----------



## BBLOCK

Yeah that's my fear too. At least u have it!

Did u get a pic of the way they left it when they were done?


----------



## Chuuurles

BBLOCK said:


> Yeah that's my fear too. At least u have it!
> 
> Did u get a pic of the way they left it when they were done?


Sorry man, I took so many pics and was thinking you might wanna see the damage/process but didn't think about that and started dragging it as they were still working lol. The worst damage really, is where they dig the heads out and it also leaves a soft spot of course.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Good stuff. I'm sure it's going to make things a lot easier having irrigation. Looks like you smoothed out the back reno well.


----------



## Neville Park

Looks unreal and super good you didn't have to make any major repairs!

Excited that you got it done so quickly w the second company &#128526;


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks guys!

Calling an all stop on the raking and dragging. I figure I could keep doing it forever and it's decent now so just live with it.

Final app of glypho is going down now. Can maybe get seed down this evening but maybe I should just wait until tomorrow.





Ps...am I expected to go to my wife's baby shower tomorrow? I wasn't told to and would really like to spend the day working on the reno but this could be a test ??


----------



## BBLOCK

Good rake job, come do mine?


----------



## Chuuurles

BBLOCK said:


> Good rake job, come do mine?


Lol I don't think we would get your KBG down in time with my techniques
D


----------



## Chuuurles

Got the final round of glypho down, didn't wanna do it but feels good and like @g-man says it's cheap. No shortcuts this time.

Seed down tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Woot…. Seed down…. Are you dropping the seed you split on from OSC…. Award, blitz and jackpot?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Woot…. Seed down…. Are you dropping the seed you split on from OSC…. Award, blitz and jackpot?


Yea the NON elite blend lol going to use 80% of that and 20% of the dodgy champion GQ.. hopefully the tenacity does its job.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woot…. Seed down…. Are you dropping the seed you split on from OSC…. Award, blitz and jackpot?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea the NON elite blend lol going to use 80% of that and 20% of the dodgy champion GQ.. hopefully the tenacity does its job.
Click to expand...

It'll be good…. The GQ is some nice stuff.


----------



## Nismo

Congrats on the bundle of joy @Chuuurles.

Excellent work, keep the pics coming.


----------



## Canuck Mike

Chuuurles said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Calling an all stop on the raking and dragging. I figure I could keep doing it forever and it's decent now so just live with it.
> 
> Final app of glypho is going down now. Can maybe get seed down this evening but maybe I should just wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...am I expected to go to my wife's baby shower tomorrow? I wasn't told to and would really like to spend the day working on the reno but this could be a test ??


Looks very Zen. :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Great prep work..cheers mate!


----------



## Chuuurles

Oh boy, thought I would get seed down this am but just finished up now.

Raked a bunch more this am and wrestled two brand new broken I-20 heads. I think the sand is really hammering them.



After rolling and raking with the level lawn I used the landscape rake to go in 4 different directions and dropped the seed 80/20 KBG/PRG.

Then I raked in all directions, rolled and sprayed it with tenacity.



Then I hit it with some short cut, fine peat moss




Wish I had borrowed Stu's spreader as I ended up with a few thick patties.





And then fire up the irrigation. Should mention that I had been watering the root zone all day to keep some moisture in it.



Don't even have any beer in the fridge! If irrigation was installed next week as planned I would have gone 100% PRG... we will see what happens.

Special thanks to @davegravy for patiently teaching me many things!

And to @Neville Park for helping me shovel and talking to me for hours about grass lol


----------



## davegravy

:thumbup:

Looks awesome!

Happy to help, but don't thank me yet :lol:

(j/k, I'm sure it will turn out)


----------



## Liquidstone

Looking good! Your peat moss looks much tidier than mine!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wow.. that looks like glass smooth.. start the clock..


----------



## Chris LI

Very impressive! I've been watching and staying out of the fray...I'm looking forward to seeing grass babies.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks all, the support is appreciated!

Glad to hear you are keeping busy @JerseyGreens i was getting a little worried there.

I am kinda in renovation withdrawal now that seed is down. Didn't know what to do with myself this evening so I threw some peat moss on some thinner areas.

I just hope I have enough sun for this grass. I had a couple arborist's come and quote me on thinning out the backyard and improving the Heath of some of my trees. Hopefully can get that done in the next 2 weeks without destroying the reno.


----------



## Canuck Mike

Looks great, that peat moss is so clean and fine, even after screening mine through the 1/2" mesh it was full of twigs and lumps. Good luck this week, so far the rain that was forecast has not happened.&#129310;


----------



## Chuuurles

Not counting this as it's not at all widespread, exciting none the less !


----------



## JerseyGreens

Congratulations on the grass babies!


----------



## Canuck Mike

Couldn't ask for better weather for grass germination. Hope this slow drizzle keeps up.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Oh man. Poa popping up already?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Oh man. Poa popping up already?


Probably that 0.26% germinating right !?

The ornamental grasses in my garden are also giving me anxiety..


----------



## Chuuurles




----------



## davegravy

Oh yeah! Feels good yes?


----------



## Neville Park

Holy mackerel- it's happening so fast! Great stuff @Chuuurles

Oh and happy to help anyway I can


----------



## JerseyGreens

Go out around 5-530am tomorrow AM with a flashlight. You will be amazed at the field of green!


----------



## davegravy

JerseyGreens said:


> Go out around 5-530am tomorrow AM with a flashlight. You will be amazed at the field of green!


He hasn't had his baby yet... normal people aren't awake at that time and he's gotta save up his sleep for what's coming 😛


----------



## JerseyGreens

davegravy said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go out around 5-530am tomorrow AM with a flashlight. You will be amazed at the field of green!
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't had his baby yet... normal people aren't awake at that time and he's gotta save up his sleep for what's coming 😛
Click to expand...

Hahaha. He has to get used to being up at 5am at some point, right!!!


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Oh yeah! Feels good yes?


Feels really good to have some consistant germination! This has reminded me why i went seed and not sod, so much more satisfying


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go out around 5-530am tomorrow AM with a flashlight. You will be amazed at the field of green!
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't had his baby yet... normal people aren't awake at that time and he's gotta save up his sleep for what's coming 😛
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. He has to get used to being up at 5am at some point, right!!!
Click to expand...

I am very bad at waking up early, it's going to be a shocker for sure !


----------



## lbb091919

Chuuurles said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't had his baby yet... normal people aren't awake at that time and he's gotta save up his sleep for what's coming 😛
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. He has to get used to being up at 5am at some point, right!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very bad at waking up early, it's going to be a shocker for sure !
Click to expand...

Same, and my 2 year old is GREAT at waking up at 5am!


----------



## Chuuurles

I guess they don't sleep in until they are teenagers eh ?lol dam.

Never fully understood the hate on for worm castings before but I get it now, I have sooo many.


----------



## davegravy

Supposedly they don't like sand (not enough organic matter) so I guess that Hutcheson mix really is powdered gold.


----------



## Chuuurles

Well hopefully they leave. Going to spray them out later.

Night shot. Seems to be even germination from what I can see. In areas that receive full sun the seedlings are .5"-.75" inches.. shaded areas are shorter. 


Incredible number of mosquitos out there currently.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Prg for the win!!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> Well hopefully they leave. Going to spray them out later.
> 
> Night shot. Seems to be even germination from what I can see. In areas that receive full sun the seedlings are .5"-.75" inches.. shaded areas are shorter.
> 
> 
> Incredible number of mosquitos out there currently.


That's the shot we were waiting for!

Good seed coverage!


----------



## Chuuurles

Not even close to catching the babies before the sun came up but here is this morning



And at lunch time I got the tape measure out.



Having the PRG in the mix is a real stress reliever


----------



## Stuofsci02

Lol.. some of that prg has two tillers already…. Ridiculous


----------



## Liquidstone

Looking good @Chuuurles !! That PRG taking things to the next level.


----------



## Chuuurles

Going to call this the first day after germination. I can see lots of KBG coming up now but its dwarfed by the PRG. Some of the PRG is just under 2" already.

[/url
]

[url=https://postimg.cc/rzN1c74Y]


----------



## Canuck Mike

Looking good, I had wondered how you would calculate germination date with different gras types. Makes sense to go with the last to pop up.


----------



## Alowan

Looking good. Really nice coverage.

How Will you handle mowing? The PRG Will be a skyscraper when the KBG is tall enough to mow? Especially with the sprout and pout nature of the KBG.


----------



## Chuuurles

Alowan said:


> Looking good. Really nice coverage.
> 
> How Will you handle mowing? The PRG Will be a skyscraper when the KBG is tall enough to mow? Especially with the sprout and pout nature of the KBG.


Thanks, no washouts has helped.. surely I'll get one soon!

My master plan is to copy what @davegravy did last year and wait until most of the KBG is over .5" . I think he mowed at around day 13 or 14 after seed down.


----------



## Alowan

Will be interesting to follow (I am almost at the same stage as you). Keep up the many images


----------



## Chuuurles

Check out this little KBG survivor.. at first I thought the tap root was just lying on the sprinkler head but realized it was deep down in the adjustment cap lol


----------



## JerseyGreens

Cool shot of a seed opening up and ensuing germ!

Dude Poa Pratensis will grow anywhere I swear....I've found some BlueBank growing near a sewer grate 7 houses down...thanks to my generous washout donation from last year :lol:


----------



## davegravy

JerseyGreens said:


> Cool shot of a seed opening up and ensuing germ!
> 
> Dude Poa Pratensis will grow anywhere I swear....I've found some BlueBank growing near a sewer grate 7 houses down...thanks to my generous washout donation from last year :lol:


The seed from my reno that landed on bare pavement germinated and for about the first month looked hilariously healthy before it finally died.


----------



## lbb091919

So cool. I've got some little dirt piles near the curb with seeds in them that I'm leaving for fun too


----------



## Chuuurles

Obligatory panicked noob wondering when he should cut his reno post.







A bunch of grass looks snapped at the base.



PRG is between 2"-3" in height.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It's too early IMO. KBG just starting to come up.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Too early. Give the KBG more time. The rye will look like bamboo by the time you cut this reno. Which is fine.


----------



## Chuuurles

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Chuuurles

3 DAG


----------



## Chuuurles

11 days since seed down.







In the shadier areas PRG is over 4" in the sun it's around 3"

Went on a field trip yesterday to check this out.


----------



## Nismo

man that grass is coming in super nice.... impressive.


----------



## lbb091919

Coverage is amazing and that GM is mint. You going to pick it up?


----------



## Chuuurles

Nismo said:


> man that grass is coming in super nice.... impressive.





lbb091919 said:


> Coverage is amazing and that GM is mint. You going to pick it up?


Thanks!

And yep should get it in a few weeks. They are going to take off the 11 blade reel and put a fresh 8 blade on her. 174hrs


----------



## Chuuurles

I was feeling left out so joined the washout gang today 









More on the way. Storm drain diverted a ton of water. Would have been much worse without it


----------



## Chuuurles

Got hit again. That was very intense. 








.82" in 15 or 20 mins


----------



## Canuck Mike

I was really hoping that sand base was going to protect you from this.


----------



## Chuuurles

Canuck Mike said:


> I was really hoping that sand base was going to protect you from this.


I guess it could only do so much. It's firm now and drying out quickly but the PRG was long and is plastered to the sand. Hard to see how it can stand back up now that it's mostly smothered in peat moss.

Did you get hit just now ?


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Hard to see how it can stand back up now that it's mostly smothered in peat moss.


Peat moss is pretty light when it's dry. Might be worth letting the surface dry out just a bit to give it a chance to stand up? Of course, you don't want any ungerminated seed to dry out, so you don't want to keep it dry for long.

Uncharted waters for me here...


----------



## Neville Park

Oh man… ugh, what an attack by Mother Nature

Thinking outside the box, wait a bit for it to dry, use your blower at variable speed to try and blow dry loose to let it stand up again(?)


----------



## davegravy

Neville Park said:


> Oh man… ugh, what an attack by Mother Nature
> 
> Thinking outside the box, wait a bit for it to dry, use your blower at variable speed to try and blow dry loose to let it stand up again(?)


I was thinking that too but I'm a bit worried about blowing ungerminated (or just-germinated and barely-rooted) seed around and making matters worse. If you use the blower go very very gentle 😅


----------



## SNOWBOB11

It will be fine long term. For now leave it as is and see where you stand in a couple days. At worst you'll need to re seed any thin spots but I still see un germinated seeds in the close up washed out areas.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks, I'll re evaluate over the next few days.

It's ugly in the harsh light of dawn..Gut instinct is to throw down 7lbs of PRG but I will not do anything for a bit.


----------



## davegravy

I agree with @SNOWBOB11 ...steady as she goes. You still have lots of time to pull the PRG "emergency eject lever".


----------



## BBLOCK

Dont panic!

That's the issue w prg and kbg mix going down same time prg get's long too quick.

You have lots of time to throw prg back down if needed. Don't do it yet.

Get the wife's hair dryer out and afro pick and start fluffing lol


----------



## Stuofsci02

So sorry to see this. It will work out fine. Grass is resilient. KBG will fill in. Maybe Mother Nature wanted you to have a KBG monostand


----------



## Canuck Mike

Chuuurles said:


> Canuck Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was really hoping that sand base was going to protect you from this.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get hit just now ?
> 
> Yeah, this area was struggling to recover from the last flood.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chuuurles

Knock out


----------



## BBLOCK

Chuuurles said:


> Knock out


I can't buy rain you can't not get an Ontario hurricane

We should go halfsies

Poor guy. Hang in there brother


----------



## Stuofsci02

Oh man. I am so sorry to see this.. if you need help let me know…. I don't mind drinking with you.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks boys. Multiple threats inbound still, Mother Nature is not done with me tonight.


----------



## Liquidstone

Man that is no ueno. If there's any consolation, you have already proven you can bring up that PRG quickkk. Hang in there


----------



## jskierko

Grass is so resilient. You will be fine. Damaged but not defeated. Been seeing some brutal reno weather episodes, seems like a gentle rain doesn't exist anymore. Everyone is really being put through the mental wringer.


----------



## davegravy

Maybe you should switch to growing water lilies. Yikes &#128533;

With the sand though it can't be taking long for the pooling to go away after the downpour, ya?


----------



## Chuuurles

Yea the water drains very fast and is mostly now, ground is fairly firm. Most of the peat moss is now in the back corner.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That looks worse than the last time. PRG is PRG and can be planted into September but I'm worried about the bluegrass. Your going to have to wait until it dries but your probably going to have to put more KBG seed down when you can.


----------



## davegravy

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That looks worse than the last time. PRG is PRG and can be planted into September but I'm worried about the bluegrass. Your going to have to wait until it dries but your probably going to have to put more KBG seed down when you can.


Scalp the existing PRG first if you drop more KBG. It's late for KBG but they're calling for a warm fall.


----------



## Chuuurles

Yea much worse this time @SNOWBOB11 


Starting to turn yellow. 



Majority of KBG seeds are piled up here. Can't find many in the bare sand.




Rain guage nearby says 1.34" in approx 30 mins

Figure I'll decide a course of action over the next few days.


----------



## Chris LI

While the ground was still moist, I've gingerly used a blower on low, to carefully lift up the grass blades. Is that an option for you to do before dropping more kbg seed?


----------



## Chuuurles

Chris LI said:


> While the ground was still moist, I've gingerly used a blower on low, to carefully lift up the grass blades. Is that an option for you to do before dropping more kbg seed?


Yea that's a good idea, I might try it tomorrow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Did you get hit again tonight?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Did you get hit again tonight?


Yea, I haven't looked but sounded much less intense than last night.

Hope all is good over there, looks like it's kicking into high gear now !


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get hit again tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I haven't looked but sounded much less intense than last night.
> 
> Hope all is good over there, looks like it's kicking into high gear now !
Click to expand...

Yeah.. I'm sorry that you keep getting flooded out.. I am only an hour away and have been super lucky that it missed me. I think I am nearly passed washout concern...


----------



## Chuuurles

Front lawn is recovering well from the irrigation install and has enjoyed all the rain lately…



Still need to throw some sand down in a few bumpy areas and start the N blitz.

Mysterious yellow spray paint gas detect marks across my front lawn. Don't really care if it gets messed up b/c I plan to reno it next year.


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get hit again tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I haven't looked but sounded much less intense than last night.
> 
> Hope all is good over there, looks like it's kicking into high gear now !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. I'm sorry that you keep getting flooded out.. I am only an hour away and have been super lucky that it missed me. I think I am nearly passed washout concern...
Click to expand...

All good mate. I dodged so many storms after I got my sand down but before I seeded, my luck was always going to run out. At least we have some survivors like you and @Canuck Mike. I am sure I'll have grass of some description by November and that's all that matters.

Some live action from Saturday evening


----------



## jskierko

That video triggers major PTSD for me... "grass of some description" has been listed as my updated goal for the season too :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I haven't looked but sounded much less intense than last night.
> 
> Hope all is good over there, looks like it's kicking into high gear now !
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I'm sorry that you keep getting flooded out.. I am only an hour away and have been super lucky that it missed me. I think I am nearly passed washout concern...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good mate. I dodged so many storms after I got my sand down but before I seeded, my luck was always going to run out. At least we have some survivors like you and @Canuck Mike. I am sure I'll have grass of some description by November and that's all that matters.
> 
> Some live action from Saturday evening
Click to expand...

Unbelievable….. I'm going to have nightmares after watching that..


----------



## BBLOCK

The good news is no trees fell into the reno or limbs impaling the babies


----------



## Chuuurles

Well, I came to a conclusion this morning while surveying the reno. The KBG has been obliterated these last few washouts. I compared my pictures 14 days into my reno last year when I hadn't a clue what I was doing ( still don't ), to today and I was much further along at this point last year. With the baby coming any day now I decided it was time to choke out the remaining KBG with 6lbs of PRG and get this party started.

First I gently blew off and cut the reno with my sun joe reel mower @ 1.5". Then I lightly hand raked groves into the sand. Next i weighed out 6lbs of Champion GQ and spread it (this is a lot of seed…) and then I rolled it in throughly.

At this point I was calling the Job good but @davegravy convinced me it should have some peat moss. Knowing he was right I did that.

A few pictures.


----------



## lbb091919

I'm sure it was tough to finally make the call. This is still going to turn out amazing in the end


----------



## Stuofsci02

PRG will do well in that spot…. When life gives you lemons…


----------



## Chuuurles

Might have jumped the gun lol



Seemed like it really enjoyed the blow and mow.


----------



## BBLOCK

Chuuurles said:


> Seemed like it really enjoyed the blow and mow.


Who doesn't... 😂


----------



## Chuuurles

0.5lbs/m of AMS down on the front. The fall blitz has commenced.


----------



## jskierko

Chuuurles said:


> 0.5lbs/m of AMS down on the front. The fall blitz has commenced.


It's called "blitz", not "spritz"... 0.1 lbs of N, hardly an appetizer!


----------



## Chuuurles

jskierko said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0.5lbs/m of AMS down on the front. The fall blitz has commenced.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called "blitz", not "spritz"... 0.1 lbs of N, hardly an appetizer!
Click to expand...

Lol wrote that wrong 

i put down 2.38lbs of 21-0-0 over 1000sqft so 0.5 lb of N. I plan to do this weekly until I get in trouble with the boss.


----------



## Chuuurles

String trimmed and cut the front this morning.



Dahlias have gotten away from me the last few weeks while I've been busy with the reno. I need to be far more aggressive with topping them next spring. Some of them are 6ft tall and impossible to stake at this point



Update on the reno, today is 0 DAG on the second seeding, which went down on Tuesday.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Looking like a lawn back there again!


----------



## Stuofsci02

That looks great.. I know it has been a tough go, but this is looking ready to pop..


----------



## Neville Park

She's gunna be a carpet in no time!


----------



## Chuuurles

Reno is starting to kick it into high gear, just in time for a washout tonight. Wish me luck!

Seed that went down 7 days ago is 1.0"-1.5" in height. Hoping to cut it soon.





Paused my irrigation schedule a few hours ago so that the seed bed isn't saturated going into the storm.


----------



## Robs92k

Looks good and healthy…hopefully the baby roots will hold. Good luck!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Damn this looks good. Rain rain go away!


----------



## Chuuurles

Survived Round 1. A few more storms lined up for later though.


----------



## Chuuurles

Well it was looking great at 12:30 last night



Then at 3 am we got an inch of rain very quickly and woke up to another peat moss mess… getting sick of this


----------



## BBLOCK

The good news is; you'll be experienced growing grass in great lake hurricanes. Flash flood special


----------



## Stuofsci02

I got the same at 4am... We got 90 mm (3.5") overnight.. Mostly between 4am and 5am this morning.. Even in my reno on flat ground and mostly filled in the peat most got moved into the typical wavey mess. Sorry that you keep getting to experience this..


----------



## Liquidstone

This is unreal man. Sorry to see it continue to happen. Things are going to turn around at one point


----------



## JerseyGreens

Damn man. Hate to see this. It's just grass. Take some time off with the fam and screw the grass for awhile


----------



## BBLOCK

Time for another blow job on the lawn


----------



## Chuuurles

BBLOCK said:


> Time for another blow job on the lawn


LOL yep! Hope you got a decent amount of rain last night sans damage :thumbup:

I Almost drove to the sod farm this am..


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> I got the same at 4am... We got 90 mm (3.5") overnight.. Mostly between 4am and 5am this morning.. Even in my reno on flat ground and mostly filled in the peat most got moved into the typical wavey mess. Sorry that you keep getting to experience this..


Dang, we got alittle over 2" overnight, so not as bad. But it came in intense waves which really doesn't help. Outside of a freak superstorm i would think you are home free now !



Might be able to hit my reno this weekend with my new GM


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> Damn man. Hate to see this. It's just grass. Take some time off with the fam and screw the grass for awhile


I would love to but we are basically just waiting for a baby rn. No worries tho it's just grass like you said, thanks for all the support !!


----------



## BBLOCK

Chuuurles said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for another blow job on the lawn
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yep! Hope you got a decent amount of rain last night sans damage :thumbup:
> 
> I Almost drove to the sod farm this am..
Click to expand...

Yeah we got like prob 1" over night and this morning

I bet you'll be okay. 🤞


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn man. Hate to see this. It's just grass. Take some time off with the fam and screw the grass for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to but we are basically just waiting for a baby rn. No worries tho it's just grass like you said, thanks for all the support !!
Click to expand...

Man can't wait to see pictures of the backyard once you take the new GM out there. Are you installing a new reel and bearings yourself?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

At least with PRG there's still time to seed if needs be.


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn man. Hate to see this. It's just grass. Take some time off with the fam and screw the grass for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to but we are basically just waiting for a baby rn. No worries tho it's just grass like you said, thanks for all the support !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man can't wait to see pictures of the backyard once you take the new GM out there. Are you installing a new reel and bearings yourself?
Click to expand...

Yea I am getting excited over here. No Turfcare is going to do it for me, just kinda got worked into the deal.


----------



## Chuuurles

@SNOWBOB11 I May need to reseed a few areas on the right side of this picture. I'll monitor them for the next few days and decide.


----------



## davegravy

SNOWBOB11 said:


> At least with PRG there's still time to seed if needs be.


Or let the kbg from the 1st seeding that survived creep and spread 😉


----------



## Stuofsci02

I vote for do nothing and let this thing happen…. You'll be surprised..


----------



## JerseyGreens

Vote for skipping too. You will be surprised how much seed is probably sitting in all of those peat moss tributaries.


----------



## BBLOCK

I still say giver a blow


----------



## Chuuurles

Density and colour coming along well on the left side. Washouts on the right struggling a bit. I think I'll mow today unless that's a bad idea ?


----------



## JerseyGreens

That PRG is starting to look very tall again. I'd mow it.

How tall are the KBG babies? You only threw down more PRG seed in the washouts and not KBG?


----------



## Chuuurles

Correct just PRG. I am not sure on KBG height, its hard to find them, will check @ lunch


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> Correct just PRG. I am not sure on KBG height, its hard to find them, will check @ lunch


Don't sweat it - I was just wondering. At this point you should definitely mow it regardless of the KBG babes.


----------



## Chuuurles

JerseyGreens said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct just PRG. I am not sure on KBG height, its hard to find them, will check @ lunch
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it - I was just wondering. At this point you should definitely mow it regardless of the KBG babes.
Click to expand...

Music to my ears!


----------



## JerseyGreens

wait last question mate - are you taking the manual reel back there or the new GM? I vote for the manual this cut!


----------



## Chuuurles

manual! .. Lets see if @Logan200TCP has the GM ready today


----------



## Chuuurles

Gave her a blow for @BBLOCK . Mowed with Sun Joe reel @1.5"







Bit of a reward after battling washouts for 3 weeks.


----------



## Liquidstone

Chuuurles said:


> Bit of a reward after battling washouts for 3 weeks.


I'd say. Cheers to that first mow! You earned it :beer:


----------



## JerseyGreens

Cheers mate. You have a lawn again!


----------



## Chuuurles

2.38lbs of 21-0-0 down on the front

Noticed the reno cut was not clean at all so I cut it again. Couple close ups that make it look better than it is. I will say other than the peat moss I am extremely happy with how smooth things are.





This is the view out of the basement window, for awhile there it was bleak but today seems like a turning point. Thanks again to all that have helped along the way.


----------



## davegravy

Aww yeah. Looks amazing and will only improve from here!

Just wait till the GM shows up...


----------



## BBLOCK

Chuuurles said:


> Gave her a blow for @BBLOCK . Mowed with Sun Joe reel @1.5"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a reward after battling washouts for 3 weeks.


Thata boy, it looks great. Good investment that blower


----------



## Neville Park

Looks unreal and agree, you have a lawn again!!


----------



## Canuck Mike

Looks great Chuuurles, hard work and perseverance has paid off.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks Mike , appreciate it!

Couple night shots


----------



## JerseyGreens

Full steam ahead! Looking great man. Can't wait to see this striped with the GM.


----------



## lbb091919

Night shots are what it's all about. I was just out and took some. It's amazing the difference haha


----------



## Chuuurles

lbb091919 said:


> Night shots are what it's all about. I was just out and took some. It's amazing the difference haha


Yea they are a moral booster for sure ! Your Reno is looking 👌👌 congrats.


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut half the reno @ .75" with my new favourite toy and then chickened out as it's still a little wet. Thing is an absolute weapon! Thanks to @Logan200TCP for the excellent service.





New reel and bed knife.


----------



## BBLOCK

Chuuurles said:


> Cut half the reno @ .75" with my new favourite toy and then chickened out as it's still a little wet. Thing is an absolute weapon! Thanks to @Logan200TCP for the excellent service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New reel and bed knife.


Sick. Whad u put on it a 6 blade?


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks , 8 blade


----------



## Chuuurles

0.2lbs of N down on the Reno.

And a happy snap from last night


----------



## livt0ride

Looking great


----------



## Chuuurles

Reno was underwater again last night. Cranked up some tunes loud in my basement so i didnt have to listen to the carnage. Washouts finished off some bare areas..

Cut the reno, threw down some PRG seeds in the areas that were the most bare and rolled it..



Havent had a normal rain fall in a month, only super intense Thunderstorms. Dont need any sympathy just wanting to document.


----------



## davegravy

Did you use to get such insane flooding before this reno? Or have the storms been unusually intense this summer? If the former, I'm wondering if Hutcheson's secretly mixed some quickrete powder in that sand delivery


----------



## livt0ride

davegravy said:


> Did you use to get such insane flooding before this reno? Or have the storms been unusually intense this summer? If the former, I'm wondering if Hutcheson's secretly mixed some quickrete powder in that sand delivery


 :laugh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Did you use to get such insane flooding before this reno? Or have the storms been unusually intense this summer? If the former, I'm wondering if Hutcheson's secretly mixed some quickrete powder in that sand delivery


Lol Naw most years I get some minor pooling once or twice a year. This fall has been exceptional. I am pretty impressed with the sand it hasn't washed out at all really... Except for one side with a flower bed, that has a river running down it during the storms. Last years reno had no washouts.


----------



## Chuuurles

Propi down on the front.


----------



## Chuuurles

livt0ride said:


> Looking great


Thanks, I am following your golf green project, love it !


----------



## livt0ride

I just noticed your roller is close to the reel. I wish I coulda done that to mine. I don't know what was worse for my first mow. Using a smooth roller that was further from the reel ( I had to flip the mount point or the grease fitting would hit the frame ) or using a grooved roller closer to the reel.


----------



## Chuuurles

livt0ride said:


> I just noticed your roller is close to the reel. I wish I coulda done that to mine. I don't know what was worse for my first mow. Using a smooth roller that was further from the reel ( I had to flip the mount point or the grease fitting would hit the frame ) or using a grooved roller closer to the reel.


Wow, I actually didn't notice this in my excitement to get the mower. My 1600 was further away.


----------



## Chuuurles

I think the brackets should be the other way around for my HOC


----------



## livt0ride

You would be fine since you are cutting immature turf. The closer the reel is to the roller just helps with preventing scalping. You would move the roller further out if you have a groomer or you have mature turf and want to allow it to pop up before getting cut.


----------



## Chuuurles

livt0ride said:


> You would be fine since you are cutting immature turf. The closer the reel is to the roller just helps with preventing scalping. You would move the roller further out if you have a groomer or you have mature turf and want to allow it to pop up before getting cut.


Thank you so much ! You can tell I am just a noob trying to learn..


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed your roller is close to the reel. I wish I coulda done that to mine. I don't know what was worse for my first mow. Using a smooth roller that was further from the reel ( I had to flip the mount point or the grease fitting would hit the frame ) or using a grooved roller closer to the reel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I actually didn't notice this in my excitement to get the mower. My 1600 was further away.
Click to expand...

This is adjustable? Never noticed an adjustment like this on my flex


----------



## Neville Park

Hit it early w the N, looking fantastic!


----------



## livt0ride

davegravy said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed your roller is close to the reel. I wish I coulda done that to mine. I don't know what was worse for my first mow. Using a smooth roller that was further from the reel ( I had to flip the mount point or the grease fitting would hit the frame ) or using a grooved roller closer to the reel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I actually didn't notice this in my excitement to get the mower. My 1600 was further away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is adjustable? Never noticed an adjustment like this on my flex
Click to expand...

Not sure if the flex 21 is adjustable on the roller. Looks like the front roller has one fixed position. I don't think it's adjustable because it has a floating reel to avoid scalping. That is what is supposed to be nice about having the flex mower.


----------



## AFBiker2011

Chuuurles said:


> Cut half the reno @ .75" with my new favourite toy and then chickened out as it's still a little wet. Thing is an absolute weapon! Thanks to @Logan200TCP for the excellent service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New reel and bed knife.


Which bed knife did you go with? I have the same mower as you with 8 blade real also. It was originally used as a tees mower by the golf course, I'm guessing that is why they installed the 8 blade reel.


----------



## Chuuurles

Found some signs of fungus in the reno last night



Then this morning I found some interesting white stuff.



Cut it with GM and sprayed 1oz/m of propi.


----------



## Chuuurles

AFBiker2011 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut half the reno @ .75" with my new favourite toy and then chickened out as it's still a little wet. Thing is an absolute weapon! Thanks to @Logan200TCP for the excellent service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New reel and bed knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which bed knife did you go with? I have the same mower as you with 8 blade real also. It was originally used as a tees mower by the golf course, I'm guessing that is why they installed the 8 blade reel.
Click to expand...

it has the low cut bedknife part# 93-4264 > Probably not ideal for what i am doing.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Are you still watering multiple times per day? Might need to back off on the irrigation.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Get down that Propi!


----------



## g-man

JerseyGreens said:


> Get down that Propi!


Why propi?


----------



## JerseyGreens

g-man said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get down that Propi!
> 
> 
> 
> Why propi?
Click to expand...

Given the unusually warm/humid weather in the North (including Canada) led me to believe its DS.

Are you thinking PB since it looks a bit sticky?


----------



## g-man

DS will have the hourglass damage. This is not DS. Backing off from irrigation would be my first choice.


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks everyone. I will back off on the water.


----------



## Chuuurles

2.38 lbs of AS down on the front. Starting to look better.







I have been throwing sand down in the worst areas from the irrigation instal. Needs a lot more before I can reel mow it.


----------



## Chuuurles

Reno is starting to slide off the rails.

Last irrigation cycle was saturday.


----------



## davegravy

Weird, those clippings look perfectly healthy, but the first two photos look bleak. Are those representative of the whole reno or just a couple bad spots?


----------



## JerseyGreens

I was just about to ask the same thing as @davegravy - the clippings in the grass box look OK.

The overall lawn looks fine but definitely hungry I'm thinking.


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Weird, those clippings look perfectly healthy, but the first two photos look bleak. Are those representative of the whole reno or just a couple bad spots?


Those close ups are by far the worst areas and not wide spread. Still have my concerned face on though as I can see this spreading.


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the front and threw down half a pound of N.


----------



## BBLOCK

U gonna start reel low on the front or what's the plan


----------



## Chuuurles

BBLOCK said:


> U gonna start reel low on the front or what's the plan


Yea i would love to get the reel back on it. Needs some more levelling work. Plan is to reno next year


----------



## BBLOCK

Chuuurles said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> U gonna start reel low on the front or what's the plan
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i would love to get the reel back on it. Needs some more levelling work. Plan is to reno next year
Click to expand...

Oh boy here we go again... 😂


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the front today with rotary. 
Put down 2.38lbs of AS


----------



## Chuuurles

Here is the state of the reno.

I threw a couple pounds of PRG down last weekend. I am not watering it anymore, except for watering in AS. With the sun angle, heavy dew and rainfall, some of the seed has germinated.



Haven't cut it since last weekend to allow the baby grass some time to establish.

Wife had the baby Monday, good times !


----------



## Stuofsci02

Congrats on the new baby! Reno can take a back seat to that news! Everything is looking good though. Supposed to get rain tomorrow and a warm Oct. that should help!


----------



## BBLOCK

Congrats on the birth!


----------



## Canuck Mike

Congratulations!


----------



## livt0ride

Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks for the well wishes. It's been an awesome week 

Cut the front today with rotary



Cut the reno at 1.5" with sun joe.

Applied 0.25lb N





I'll water it in tomorrow.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great. After all you went through it's great to see this kind of result!


----------



## davegravy

The resilience of grass. Wait, why no gm mow?


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks guys!

@davegravy i threw a bunch of seed down on the 26th and wanted to take it easy on the babies.


----------



## livt0ride

davegravy said:


> The resilience of grass. Wait, why no gm mow?


I second this. You should be able to get the big boy on there. It looks thick enough you shouldn't have issues.


----------



## Chuuurles

Finally getting some colour separation from my neighbours lawn. He pays someone to spray fert about once a month but also didn't cut his lawn for a month..


----------



## Chuuurles

livt0ride said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resilience of grass. Wait, why no gm mow?
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. You should be able to get the big boy on there. It looks thick enough you shouldn't have issues.
Click to expand...

Okay okay next cut


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Finally getting some colour separation from my neighbours lawn. He pays someone to spray fert about once a month but also didn't cut his lawn for a month..


Just wait till that's a kbg monostand 😂

And when's someone gonna run into that tree with a syringe full of glyphosate?


----------



## BBLOCK

Where's the color diff? U should hire that company &#128517;


----------



## Chuuurles

BBLOCK said:


> Where's the color diff? U should hire that company 😅


Mate… do you have any lotion to go with this burn ??


----------



## BBLOCK

Chuuurles said:


> BBLOCK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the color diff? U should hire that company 😅
> 
> 
> 
> Mate… do you have any lotion to go with this burn ??
Click to expand...

Hehe you don't have time for lawn care you have an infant 😃

I'll snail mail it tomorrow


----------



## Chuuurles

Away for the weekend. Just enough time to quickly cut the front and back before I get in trouble. Didn't get to pull the GM out


----------



## davegravy

Last photo especially looks great


----------



## Chuuurles

thanks, pretty happy with the color back there


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the back with the GM @ 0.75"
Applied 1.20lbs of AS









Needed a few more passes as it was overgrown but ran outta time


----------



## livt0ride

Looking good!


----------



## Chuuurles

livt0ride said:


> Looking good!


Thank you!

Are you experiencing any worm castings issues on the green ?


----------



## livt0ride

Chuuurles said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Are you experiencing any worm castings issues on the green ?
Click to expand...

Nothing so far. I don't know if I will get any. There is a 4in gravel layer below the rootzone and I installed a plastic wicking barrier around it. (Hoping to trim it off the top once the rest of the lawn comes in). I think the only way worms can get in is if they migrate from the lawn to the top of the green and go down.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Oh yes buddy. Looking good back there!


----------



## Chuuurles

Thanks @JerseyGreens 

Applied 2.38lbs of AS on the front.

Reno responding to inputs and light rain.


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the reno today with GM. I am starting to feel it back there.


----------



## davegravy

It's come a long way!


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the front with rotary and reno with sun joe. I really messed up some of the thin areas on the edge of Reno with the GM. Mostly likely user error but I am going to keep it off the reno until spring.

I stopped my weekly N apps last week, maybe too early not sure.

Worm castings damage on the reno is really bad but don't feel like dealing with that this fall. Hopefully next season I can get on top of the reno b/c rn she is looking rough.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Worm casting are a pain. I assume your reno hardly gets any sun now?


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Worm casting are a pain. I assume your reno hardly gets any sun now?


Correct, nothing direct just some filtered light


----------



## Stuofsci02

Chuuurles said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worm casting are a pain. I assume your reno hardly gets any sun now?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, nothing direct just some filtered light
Click to expand...

Yeah. I thought so…. Does it get a lot more in the summer?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I know what it's like dealing with shade. There's a period from late August until the leaves fall off that my front and back lawns get shade from morning until night. This is because of all the large trees and lower sun angle. It's not easy to work with but over time the grass thickens. It's just a lot slower than if it were in sun.

By contrast the trees that we have leaf out sometimes as late as mid June and the lawn gets a good amount of sun at that time. The difference is significant.

Hopefully you can get some pruning done and next year let some extra light in. It will make a big difference.


----------



## Chuuurles

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I know what it's like dealing with shade. There's a period from late August until the leaves fall off that my front and back lawns get shade from morning until night. This is because of all the large trees and lower sun angle. It's not easy to work with but over time the grass thickens. It's just a lot slower than if it were in sun.
> 
> By contrast the trees that we have leaf out sometimes as late as mid June and the lawn gets a good amount of sun at that time. The difference is significant.
> 
> Hopefully you can get some pruning done and next year let some extra light in. It will make a big difference.


appreciate the input @SNOWBOB11 I did have an arborist recommended to me. He showed up in a bright red H2 Hummer and quoted me $5,500 ... goes without saying that i am exploring other options right now : P .

Its at the top of my list to get sorted before spring though. And i know excatly what u mean. This area was looking nice this spring after overseeding last fall.



then the tree fully leafed out and the grass melted out very quickly


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worm casting are a pain. I assume your reno hardly gets any sun now?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, nothing direct just some filtered light
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I thought so…. Does it get a lot more in the summer?
Click to expand...

yea it gets more but def needs a pruning. It has a lot of things going against it.


----------



## Chuuurles

Its a municiple miracle !

"Urban Forestry marks any trees scheduled for removal with an orange spray painted dot on the tree's trunk"

:nod: :thumbup:

Oh and cannot wait for summer


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> Its a municiple miracle !
> 
> "Urban Forestry marks any trees scheduled for removal with an orange spray painted dot on the tree's trunk"
> 
> :nod: :thumbup:
> 
> Oh and cannot wait for summer


A miracle? Or were some palms greased?


----------



## JerseyGreens

There he is!


----------



## lbb091919

Make sure you wash the orange paint off your finger


----------



## Chuuurles

LOL comedians !


----------



## Chuuurles

The boss sent me this today from the backyard.

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/TAApNSJVMHs?&ab_channel=O_leeps|BigMountainSkiVideos

My neighbour and I just order some Orbit 62100 Yard Enforcer Motion Activated Sprinklers for some artillery defense..


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> The boss sent me this today from the backyard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/TAApNSJVMHs?&ab_channel=O_leeps|BigMountainSkiVideos
> 
> My neighbour and I just order some Orbit 62100 Yard Enforcer Motion Activated Sprinklers for some artillery defense..


Healthy coyote ya got there. Send them my way...could use them to thin out the deer population in Jersey.


----------



## Neville Park

Chuuurles said:


> The boss sent me this today from the backyard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/TAApNSJVMHs?&ab_channel=O_leeps|BigMountainSkiVideos
> 
> My neighbour and I just order some Orbit 62100 Yard Enforcer Motion Activated Sprinklers for some artillery defense..


Ahhh the ol' Yote' - wild!


----------



## livt0ride

Poke... Haven't seen any updates. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Chuuurles

livt0ride said:


> Poke... Haven't seen any updates. Can't wait to see them.


Pretty much embarrassing considering the time and effort I put in last fall..



Some of it I will blame on the aggressive washouts I experienced but it should have bounced back more.

From inside it looks somewhat acceptable at least


----------



## davegravy

Closeups please, and get a soil test 

Also, you should have a good foundation for a lawn, so even if you didn't get great germination due to washouts most of the hard work (i.e grading, levelling) is done and re-seeding this year should be a lot easier than last year... if you're up for it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Have you started feeding the lawn this spring as yet?


----------



## davegravy

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Have you started feeding the lawn this spring as yet?


I don't think he has, but neither have I and my lawn is doing much better (Chuuurles and I live very close to eachother - same climate). Not trying to brag, just saying that I'm not sure it's nitrogen deficiency.

He did bring in a bunch of that Hutcheson's 80% sand as a seedbed last summer, which I'm not experienced with. It could be deficiency if his fall nitrogen has leeched through the sand already and his roots are still short, whereas I have more nutrient holding and longer roots?

Also it looks like his non-reno area is doing significantly better than the reno area, which supports the theory.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

davegravy said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you started feeding the lawn this spring as yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has, but neither have I and my lawn is doing much better (Chuuurles and I live very close to eachother - same climate). Not trying to brag, just saying that I'm not sure it's nitrogen deficiency.
> 
> He did bring in a bunch of that Hutcheson's 80% sand as a seedbed last summer, which I'm not experienced with. It could be deficiency if his fall nitrogen has leeched through the sand already and his roots are still short, whereas I have more nutrient holding and longer roots?
> 
> Also it looks like his non-reno area is doing significantly better than the reno area, which supports the theory.
Click to expand...

His lawn is a first year reno. Your lawn has had year to mature. A new lawn is hungry and needs to be fed.

He is having issues with his lawn because of shade. Your lawn is basically all sun. It's impossible to compare the 2. He is starting at a significant handicap.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Feed this lawn like a newborn looking for milk!!!


----------



## davegravy

SNOWBOB11 said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you started feeding the lawn this spring as yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has, but neither have I and my lawn is doing much better (Chuuurles and I live very close to eachother - same climate). Not trying to brag, just saying that I'm not sure it's nitrogen deficiency.
> 
> He did bring in a bunch of that Hutcheson's 80% sand as a seedbed last summer, which I'm not experienced with. It could be deficiency if his fall nitrogen has leeched through the sand already and his roots are still short, whereas I have more nutrient holding and longer roots?
> 
> Also it looks like his non-reno area is doing significantly better than the reno area, which supports the theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His lawn is a first year reno. Your lawn has had year to mature. A new lawn is hungry and needs to be fed.
> 
> He is having issues with his lawn because of shade. Your lawn is basically all sun. It's impossible to compare the 2. He is starting at a significant handicap.
Click to expand...

I'd say even my first spring after the reno didn't have this issue, but that's fair about the shade. The shady part of my reno still looks very weak this year and probably won't thrive until late May, although it did better in its first spring. @Chuuurles don't give up yet. Did the arborist already thin out your trees?

Plan B could be TTTF in the back which does better with shade, then low mow *** in the front once your tree is gone.


----------



## Chuuurles

i will not surrender, dont worry 

@JerseyGreens Congrats on LOTM !


----------



## JerseyGreens

Chuuurles said:


> i will not surrender, dont worry
> 
> @JerseyGreens Congrats on LOTM !


Thanks mate!


----------



## Canuck Mike

Chuuurles said:


> The boss sent me this today from the backyard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/TAApNSJVMHs?&ab_channel=O_leeps|BigMountainSkiVideos
> 
> My neighbour and I just order some Orbit 62100 Yard Enforcer Motion Activated Sprinklers for some artillery defense..


How do you like the Enforcer? I found it difficult to set up the detection distance. Tilting it forward or back would drastically change sensitivity. But over all it proves to be effective.


----------



## Chuuurles

Canuck Mike said:


> Chuuurles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The boss sent me this today from the backyard.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/TAApNSJVMHs?&ab_channel=O_leeps|BigMountainSkiVideos
> 
> My neighbour and I just order some Orbit 62100 Yard Enforcer Motion Activated Sprinklers for some artillery defense..
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Enforcer? I found it difficult to set up the detection distance. Tilting it forward or back would drastically change sensitivity. But over all it proves to be effective.
Click to expand...

Still has not been delivered... Canada Post...


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the front and gave it fed it some AMS







Same for the back. The grass doesn't look good but it's very flat at least. I set the rotary to scalp mode and it cut like butter.

More pics as requested..


----------



## g-man

The back needs nitrogen.


----------



## Chuuurles

g-man said:


> The back needs nitrogen.


TY!

the reno had a little growth spurt last night


----------



## Neville Park

The back is looking insane, so flat and primed to fill in beautifully!

all the work is starting to pay off even w nature reallllly trying to stop you


----------



## Chuuurles

Neville Park said:


> The back is looking insane, so flat and primed to fill in beautifully!
> 
> all the work is starting to pay off even w nature reallllly trying to stop you


Man send me some of this positivity pls!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Did you hit with some fast release? Looks ready to pop this week with the nice weather ahead!


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Did you hit with some fast release? Looks ready to pop this week with the nice weather ahead!


I gave it 0.75 lbs of N from AMS on Monday. Should I keep feeding?

I feel bad posting these ugly lawn photos amongst all the perfect lawns but at least they show some contrast 



@SNOWBOB11 I caught the back corner in an extremely rare full sun (almost) moment



Arborist coming next week.

Happy Friday !


----------



## davegravy

It's looking better!

Did you notice a growth response from the .75N? *EDIT: Just read you said Monday, a bit early to tell still.* I'd apply more N this spring, but hold off a bit.

Are you gonna get a soil analysis?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

If that lawn was to get that much sun all day through the summer it would be easier to make it a thicker lawn.

Yes give it more nitrogen. Also make sure you are providing enough irrigation. Don't let the early spring cool wet weather fool you it's changed fast and the ground has dried out.


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the Poa in the the front with the rotary and then rolled it like a weirdo with the GM1000 for the stripes 



Cut the reno with the GM1000 @0.75" as per usual and tried my best (utilizing patio furniture) to take some flattering photos of the grass…


----------



## SodFace

That is looking great!


----------



## Chuuurles

GIGITY


----------



## livt0ride

Getting rid of some shade?


----------



## Chuuurles

livt0ride said:


> Getting rid of some shade?


Hopefully !


----------



## Chuuurles

Cut the reno today. It's slowly improving, thanks for the tips.









Still a few bare patches in the centre and the edges are very thin in places. Plan is to over seed this in early August with PRG.


----------



## livt0ride

Nice job. Glad to see it's working for you.


----------



## BBLOCK

I know how u feel lol. Just a couple more bare areas


----------



## M1SF1T

That cut looks great!


----------



## davegravy

From 

To



:mrgreen:


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> From
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Haha I needed that, thank's!

Just did a spontaneous overseed. My original plan was to have pre em down and then do an overseed in August. I blame the 8 month old ball of terror that now lives in our house but needless to say, the pre em did not happen.

Anyways, I raked it, threw down seed, rolled it with the greens mower, applied 10lbs of organic fertilizer and then covered it in peat moss. Should have done this a month ago.


----------



## Chuuurles

M1SF1T said:


> That cut looks great!


Thank you, the grass is thin but I will say that it is just a pleasure to mow. At least all the work on levelling last year was for something.


----------



## Stuofsci02

It's looking great. What a difference.. Sunlight seems to be the challenge…


----------



## M1SF1T

davegravy said:


> From
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


!!!

Wicked.


----------



## Chuuurles

Photo dump from the last couple weeks. Who knows but it seems to have responded well to the overseed and Sustane

















Might get into croquet


----------



## Chuuurles

So happy to be cutting this daily with the GM1000 for last last few days, and feeling the lawn mojo slowly return. Although I might do another overseed soon, so then it will be back to the sun joe for a week. The animals digger back there is getting to a trolling level, I think I'll spray something soon to kill the grubs and worms.











Still a few thin patches to work on.


----------



## Sfurunner13

Beautiful property.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

The lawn looks very even and has improved significantly. With the weather staying nice for growing I would continue to apply a few more light nitrogen for the next few weeks.


----------



## Chuuurles

Stuofsci02 said:


> Sunlight seems to be the challenge…


Ser, this calls for an experiment….





Also threw down some seed and peat moss last night.


----------



## Chuuurles

I was going to setup 1000 watts of Led grow lights but figured this is a bit less ridiculous


----------



## davegravy

Omg amazing. I endorse this.

This grass may grow horizontally however :lol:


----------



## Chuuurles

davegravy said:


> Omg amazing. I endorse this.
> 
> This grass may grow horizontally however :lol:


Haha might as well try something!

https://www.actahort.org/books/661/661_77.htm

Wife is getting pissed off now..


----------



## davegravy

Chuuurles said:


> davegravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg amazing. I endorse this.
> 
> This grass may grow horizontally however :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha might as well try something!
> 
> https://www.actahort.org/books/661/661_77.htm
Click to expand...

The nerd in me wants to build you a solar tracker and motorized mirror array


----------



## jskierko

This is incredibly creative and the first time I've ever seen anything like this. The things we do for our lawns...


----------



## livt0ride

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315; I get hot spots in the back yard cause light reflects off the window. This might actually help.


----------



## Chuuurles

SNOWBOB11 said:


> The lawn looks very even and has improved significantly. With the weather staying nice for growing I would continue to apply a few more light nitrogen for the next few weeks.


Thanks @SNOWBOB11 . I gave it another half a pound of N per 1k on Sunday.


----------



## livt0ride

@Chuuurles Any updates? Curious lawn nuts want to know


----------

